# IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF PART 60 ~



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

New Home Ladies 

Happy Chatting  

Looby xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Angelic? Looby       
Who are you trying to kid? 

 lovelies, hope you're all ok, enjoying your time out & will be back to play soon    
Well except Jilly who can have a   because she's ALWAYS naughty.

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

So sorry to have disappeared so rudely.  It was a combination of changing broadband and having no internet for a couple of weeks and generally being a miserable old bag  .

I hope all of you are okay though - whether taking time out or still posting.

Erica - It must be so hard with DF away, but hope you had a great weekend together.  I'm very impressed by all the gym going though!

Misky - I'm glad to hear you are able to use your frosties soon and will be sending you lots of     for that.  It sounds very beautiful where you live with views of sea and mountains - I'm envious! 

Candy -       for impending events.  I can't believe it's come around so quickly!

Lotusflower - How are you?  How is the pregnancy going?

Murtle - I think you were saying that you had to chose now between your private clinic and your NHS go (apologies if my memory isn't working and it wasn't you at all saying this!!).  I was in a similar situation recently and chose the NHS go, and whilst I have a few issues with them and it didn't work I think, for what it is worth, I would chose to do that again - it could work and it's free so I think I would go for it.  good luck whatever you chose   

Big   and   to everyone else - Lily, Eire, Jo, Jodi, Looby, Jilly and anyone I have missed

As for me, I went to see Zita West as I had read on here that she is quite knowledgeable about immune issues and has a programme designed to address them. Anyway I went to see her, she was lovely and listened to all my thoughts and theories and I'm now on the full supplement programme. If nothing else it will get me fit and healthy.  What she has suggested though is that if I have no luck naturally I should perhaps think about going to America for treatment as she thinks I am much more likely to have success there.  It's a bit of a daunting thought and as we are still paying off January's attempt not something we can even think about for a year or so but I suppose it is something to bear in mind.  Not sure how long I can stay on this crazy rollercoaster though.

I'm going to try and enjoy summer in the meantime though and just not think too much about IF stuff.

Lots of love to all

Rachel xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello... just gatecrashing.

Rachel  hiya honey...Am intrigued.. why does Zita West think going to the states would be better for you?? Do they do things differently there??  Glad she's been so positive though.. xxxxx

Love to all the other ivf girlies.. all the thread are soooooo quiet lately 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi there,

Just a quick one as I haven't had a chance to catch up on everyone's news but wanted to let you know the reason I've been AWOL is because I had more bleeding a couple of weeks ago so my obstetrician signed me off work for 2 weeks as it was the third time I had had bleeding and he didn't know what was causing it or where it was coming from.  But I'm back at work now and haven't had any more bleeding since then so fingers crossed all will be well from now on in.

Anyway, just wanted to say hi and to let you know I have been thinking of you all but haven't had access to the internet.

Will catch up on personals soon.

Jx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel - Hey you don't worry about being a miserable old bag  we all have times like that. All of these emotions have to come out at some time, it's such a tough journey that we are on. Hope you're feeling better & brighter  & are enjoying being tx free & trying the natural route. Your appt with Zita sounded great  & I really hope the programme works for you. Why exactly would tx be better for you in America  Hopefully it's something you won't even have to consider anyway  Glad I impressed you, I've actually impressed myself! I'm no lover of exercise but I sit down all day so have to do something. The gym breaks my evenings up, relieves stress, helps me sleep & keeps me out of mischief!!
JED - Ah sweetheart so sorry to hear you have had such a tough few weeks   but over the moon to hear that all is well & the bleeding has stopped. It must have been such a worry. 10 weeks already, not long until your scan     have you got a date?

     to Murtle, Lilly, Misky, Eire, Jodi & all the other AWOL girlies. Jilly, you can have a  for being cheeky. Girls, don't forget your notes when you eventually come back!

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm asking my mum to write me a note and hopefully I can come out to play tomorrow.....only if I've been good she says


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Looks like Murtle wasn't a good girl


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle is NEVER a good girl  & anyway my mommy says I shouldn't play with naughty girls so I'm glad she's quiet. She might corrupt me!!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Dear Miss Headteacher 

I’m sorry Murtle hasn’t been out to play much recently but she has been a very busy young turtle.

Firstly, she was busy hosting her sister’s hen weekend, which, I must say, was a roaring success. We spent a day being scrubbed and buffed in the spa before a night out in Cardiff followed by a day of shopping and eating and more drinking. A good weekend was had by all.

Murtle then had an operation to remove a polyp. The op went well although the nursing staff were concerned when her blood pressure dropped through her little booties. Nothing new there for the little turtle but they kept doing obs every half hour so she was very pleased to be discharged the following morning so she could get some decent kip. She is still waiting for the histology results and has been busy this morning on the phone chasing them up.

Murtle then travelled to the Channel Islands for the wedding of the century. She was the bestest bridesmaid in the whole wide world and looked gorgeous in her frock. As you can imagine, the weekend was a very boozy affair and the little turtle took several days to recover. The wedding went as well as can be expected with an Oscar winning drama queen as the bride. There was a dramatic pause during the vows where we weren’t sure if she would continue, despite being prompted several times by the vicar. I guess the promise of the honeymoon encouraged her to continue. Murtle was an absolute star in deflecting queries about when her own young turtlets will be hatching.

Murtle should have some time to come out to play in the next few weeks but I am concerned that she is being lead astray by some classmates, namely Erica and Jillypops. According to Erica’s profile, she has been TTC since she was 16….probably to get housing benefits. I would prefer that she is kept away from their bad influence and that she plays with the nicer kids, such as Candy and Looby.

Yours sincerely

Murtle’s Mum


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

oh Murtle - what a tonic you are 

I have just been laughing to myslef in this empty house of mine 
I am sure the neighbours must think i am potty   

Reply to follow .....


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Dear Murtle's Mum, 

It was lovely to hear of all murtle's news, and we hope she can come out to play soon  
as for the naughty ones    my looby will do her best to keep that Naughty erica in line  

Looby's mummy xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Looby... your neighbours may think you're potty but we know the real truth    

Where's my bubbles Candy  everybody else ends in 7....do you not love me anymore


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh honey you know that I do, only did the peeps who posted latest on the bfp thread , will make up for it now xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

All sorted x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Ooh Spooky...the omnipresent Candy   

Thanks for the bubbles sweetie   ....Erica will be so jealous when she see's how many I've got


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Looby wheres Katie ? is it nursery day ? Jacob is having a late nap as been a busy morning, Murtle loved your post from your mummy, the hen weekend sounded fab, now when do we see these glamourous bridesmaids piccies


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

As soon as I work out how to make my photos smaller


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

try this

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=33046.0

xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

To whom it may concern&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

It is with regret that I find myself having to write this letter 

May I remind you all about the seriousness of bullying & request that you stop picking on my darling little Erica. She is an absolute ray of sunshine  & brightens up everywhere she goes. I'm sure you are all aware of that & have no doubt that she has made you all smile. If you don't laugh with my little cutie you tend to laugh at her!

She has always been a well behaved child requiring minimal looking after. I didn't really have any problems with her until she joined this class a few years ago  I have watched the downward spiral that she has taken & believe me I am more than aware that she is not the girl she used to be. Unfortunately she has got involved with some "wrong 'uns" & they have encouraged her to try & get into things that I never thought possible. For instance, prior to meeting all of you, she would never & I mean NEVER have considered taking drugs. Now look at her  It started with swallowing them "physco pills" were her pet name for them bless her heart. I watched the side effects & withdrawal symptoms but it didn't stop there. She then moved on to injecting & because there was no-one around to do it for her she taught herself. She injected into her legs & tummy showing off her bruises to me at every available opportunity. She even took the dramatic steps of inserting drugs into orifices I'd prefer not to mention  but it was anything to get the drugs into her system quicker. Thankfully she has been drug free since April but I am more than aware that she could relapse at any time.

She has also picked up some filthy habits from some of the, shall we say more common girls in the class. She drops her knickers  at the mere mention of the word catheter & is on her back legs akimbo at the sight of a scanning machine. Very embarrassing when you are doing your weekly shop in Sainsburys!

I would like to point out at this stage her 100% attendance record. Come rain or shine she is always present & never goes AWOL unlike most of the others. Surely this is commendable 

I have spoken to Mrs Pops, mommy of her best friend Jilly, and we have decided to take the drastic action of enrolling them at special school  for the weekend at the end of the month. We are sure that it will do them both the world of good & leave them both refreshed & ready for action. Her friend little Murtle turtle has been AWOL for a long time & I think action should be taken about this. Despite claiming to be poorly she was seen out enjoying herself firstly with a gang of girls & then at an even bigger party  Her parents should really control the amount of coke she drinks as it makes her very hyper. She was wearing a very beautiful dress but unfortunately due to their lack of control it ended up around her neck by the end of the evening. Not the most attractive look you can appreciate!

I am also very concerned about the teachers I don't think they are the best examples to follow are they  Mrs Candy has also left Erica out of the gift of bubbles which everyone else seemed to receive. This is discrimination & just because her number already ended in 7 doesn't mean that she should have been made to feel alienated from the rest of the group  Mrs Looby (who herself has been AWOL  ) was harassing her earlier in the year, chasing her all over the place on a daily basis. My poor little sausage (her favourite thing by the way  ) was exhausted.

I feel that taking everything into account I have no choice but to remove Erica from here for now. I will let her catch up today but that's it. She needs tlc right now & from I can see won't be getting it here. When you can all play nicely I'll let her come back.

Erica's mommy.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Now my neighbours think I'm related to Looby....they can hear me laughing over in Swansea 

I knew you would be mad with jealousy over my bubbles. I'll blow you some when my mum isn't looking  

As for my dress...which magazine did you see me in...hope it was something classy like National Enquirer  

Hope you can sneak out to play tomorrow  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


Ps thanks for the link Looby. Will have a go at that tonight.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

you guys are jut the tonic i need right now
I'm keeping out of it..

kj x
*runs off to do more painting*


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hilarious.... made my day      

Love you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

lmfao


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ooooh not such a 'good' girl now eh!!!!!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh Erica - What can i say

I cant wait til i get to meet up with you in september   

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F11%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Is Erica allowed out to play today?


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Rachel ~ I’m very interested in what Ms West had to say. On what grounds did she recommend Tx in the States? Did she have a particular clinic or regime in mind for you? Anyway, enjoy the summer…..if it ever comes back…and I hope healthy eating and supplements work for you. More than anything, I hope you are feeling happier in yourself  

JED ~ OMG I don’t know how you cope with all this worry. I hope that is the end of the bleeding and you can get on and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy  

Misky ~ If you’re on your way to Blighty don’t forget to pack your wellies and your brolly. I hope you bring some sunshine with you  

Holly & Jodi ~ if you two lovelies are looking in, hope all is well with you both   

Erica ~ my little ray of sunshine who brightens up my life   Did you refill your freezer whilst DF was home?

Jilly ~ Can’t wait for a report from your time at ‘special’ school. Wish I was naughty enough to join you  

Lilly ~ How are you my sweet? I hope your garden is surviving this awful weather…mine is looking a bit windswept and bedraggled  

Lotus ~Hoe you and bubs are doing ‘real good’ as say in the States

Eire ~ Hope all is well with you.

Candy ~ Champion bubble blower   Hope the cough eases for you soon…sounds awful.

As for me, we have decided to go ahead with our free go….would be foolish to pass it up. As I bled for so long after the op, I need to have a clear cycle before we start so we have provisionally booked to start dr in August. Fingers crossed this cycle goes smoothly.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Important news this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101004.0

xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Mommy said I can't play yet because you aren't being nice to me. You just keep laughing at me. I'll see if I can sneak out for a while later.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Erica won't play with us   She prefers her new Essex Girl friends on the other thread. Apparently they have the same white stilettos  

And she has more bubbles than me   How did that happen.....I've always been teachers pet

BTW I'm taking my niece to Legoland tomorrow....not sure which one of us is more excited....definitely Aunty Murtle


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

oooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh I love  
Have fun at legoland Auntie Murtle & don't scare too many children


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle, it was because I was with Jilly who is the spitting image of David Gest   just wish they had kept her in the jungle! 
Oooooooooooohhhh life is a cabaret  on here isn't it! 
She forgot to tell you that I was also told by the same people that I had JLo's   great (.)(.) & was ageless like Madonna   (& before you say it Poops  they didn't say I looked like Maradona!)
Then I gave their golden labradors a biscuit & walked away!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle started on your bubbles, we can't have Erica & Jilly out doing you in class, we need to be fair (I feel they have cheated), so if anyone else has some spare time, maybe they can help me get Murtles up to 7777, i need a rest and a polish of my stilletos b4 i continue.

Murtle you kept that visit quiet who are you going with, had we knwon we could have all met up for a go on the ferris wheel

Anyone else signing up for meet, Jilly ? Cx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cheated         
And Jilly & I have less class than anyone else here   
Ooooooooooohhhh wait til Pops finds this out


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Murtle hon teacher blew you some more bubbles but had to stop 'cos she got RSI  

Dx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Doods....blown some right back at you  

Still trying to figure out how those two naughty minxes cheated....surely they weren't that bored that they clicked over 2000 times! Maybe it was punishment for doing something naughty  

Yikes! Liza and David lookalikes!  .....and you warned me not to scare the children  

Sorry Candy it was a last minute thing. My sister is looking after my niece whilst my other sister is n honeymoon. They were planning a trip and as I had the day off decided to join them. If I had more notice would have loved to have arranged something though there was the possibility of Lucas arriving early....maybe on the ferris wheel


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Murtle,

Thanks for my     hon.

 to everyone else. It's very quiet on here at the moment.

D x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Yes, it is a bit quiet on here Doods but nobody is having Tx at the moment.

Hey Poops....How did you get on with the consultant last week.....Did he manage to get a word in this time or did he just agree with everything you said?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle
Naughty minxes  Didn't know we'd got any on the thread, who are they & we'll get rid of them  It is very quiet on here I guess that means that we are going to have a rush of tx in the 2nd half of the year. Ooooohhhhh lots of BFP's before for Xmas          
I would tell you Poops' news but she is actually still chewing the cons ear off. Her appt was a week ago  Poor sod, think I'll send him some ear muffs for the next time he sees her.
Hope you're ok, your bubbles are looking good, nothing like the sympathy vote is there  
Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Is that how you got all yours?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

No, mine were out of  
I'm a ray of sunshine you know, didn't you read my mommys note


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello girls can I join you please?
I had 4 failed IUIs last year, and am going to Glasgow next week for blood tests - pre screening - for first ivf cycle.

Just want this cycle to start, feel like i've been waiting for ages and it'll never happen for me, plus I'm 40     in October, would love to be preganant before then!!

Hope you are all well


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello Kizzymouse   
Welcome aboard & wishing you lots of  with IVF. Please feel free to ask as many questions as you like we will help you all we can. The thread has been pretty quiet   so far this year but there are lots of us doing tx in the 2nd half of the year so you will be in good company.

Don't worry about the big birthday, I am also 40 in January so let's hope that it really is a case of "life begins" for both of us preferably as mummys (& not the bandaged kind   )        

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just had to blow Murtle some more bubbles, we will get you there one day x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Surprised you've got the time   
You're not meant to have favourites anyway  what have the rest of us done to you


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awww Erica, I just want the three of our most competitive members to be on a 7777 level platform   but at this rate could take a while


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh look murtle - 7777 Bubbles   

xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I bet you didn't sit there clicking like me Looby ? x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

i did for a 1000 or so - then spoke nicely to the bubble monster  

xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Candy    

Thanks Looby    

Thank you Bubble Monster  

Now that I have enough bubbles, hopefully Erica and Jilly will let me play with them  

I went up to my mum's for a few days to help her look after my niece. 4 year olds are adorable when they are good but really scary when they're having a strop   I pleaded with my DH on Saturday to stop TTC and get a dog instead  

Welcome on board Kizzy...keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Lilly - If your looking in hope you are ok

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Candy
   Looby
   Bubble Monster

What do you reckon Jilly   We need a plan   Glad appt went well, guessed cons would give in, he prefers a quiet life. Sept/Oct will soon be here    & more powders means more eggs   I'm excited for you too   Roll on next weekend, things aren't great & I really need a laugh. A look at you should do it  

Murtle - Ah so you now make us a pack of 3   Hope you had a great few days with your mom & are you sure it wasn't auntie who had the strop   over her bubbles maybe   

 to everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks,
Just a quick 'hello' to everyone and to let you know I had a little girl on the 9th July. We've named her Rosa and she is just adorable.
I shall still keep my eye on this thread and and keeping everything crossed for everyone. Sorry if I've not mentioned anything that's happend but I've not looked back at the posts.
love to all,
Kitty x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*   Congratulations Kitty & DH  
  on the birth of your daughter Rosa  

Hope you are all well & that you come back soon with piccies & more details.
She sounds gorgeous, but we'd like proof 

Lots of love
Erica.xxxx*​


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Kitty, I remember you from iui boards chick, congratulations and what a beautiful name!!  

I had my pre screen appt at glasgow on wednesday.
We both had blood taken for aids etc, and I did a pee sample for chlamydia ( done it all 2 years ago hey ho!).
Gotta go back on 7th aug for results, then phone when my period starts so I can get prostrap injection on day 21. Looks like I wont be getting ec and et until end of sept the way its going!   thats if they can fit me in, have to work round the surgery wards or summat. Will be taking gonal f for my injections.
So I am on a healthy eating regime and no smoking ( didnt smoke much anyways about 10  a week or something), and no drinking either ( yuk!) dunno if I'll stick to the no drinking, maybe a couple of vodka and fresh orange ( that sounds healthy!) or a wine spritzer if I do go out, planning to lie low until this is done.

I really really want it to work first time!!!!!!!!!!!! But doesnt everyone! Please mother nature be kind to me    

Hope everyone is fine


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I also meant to add, we have to decide whether we want 2 embryos or 1 embryo put back when the time comes, I put 2 on the form but after talking to consultant and reading stories on here I'm a bit confused and scared!

If its my last chance to get pregnant then I want 2 but I dont want to put myself or babies at risk, its a hard one!  

anyone have any ideas or stories on this one?
I really dont know what to do!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kizzy - Glad your appt went well   & good luck for all results on the 7th. Your timescale sounds good to me, don't be disappointed Weds week is the 1st Aug so just think about how close Sept is   It will be here before you know it, honestly. Wishing you lots of luck with IVF & I too hope it's 1st time lucky for you        There will be a few girls doing tx in Sept so you will be in good company & have lots of support. As for the embie question, I always choose to have 2 put back probably because I'm getting old & feeling desperate   I am more than aware of the risks etc but having weighed up the pros & cons would always go with 2 because I feel it's right for me. You must do what is right for you & make a decision that you are happy with   
Jilly -       hope you're ok matey.

Have a good weekend all   

Erica.xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning all,

JED - How are you and your bump doing? Have you started to show yet?

Jilly - Ironing&#8230;what's that?...are you some sort of domestic goddess  Great news from cons&#8230;..double powders&#8230;lucky dh  &#8230;roll on September

Erica - Had a fab time with my niece. Took her to the circus, which we both absolutely loved. No bearded ladies but you, me and Jilly did some neat tricks as pantomime elephants 

Lilly - Missing you 

Kizzy - I always opt for 2 embryos to be put back in. This was on the advice of my consultant who thought it would give me better odds considering my age and the fact that iui didn't work and I have never had a pregnancy. There are some interesting discussions on the eSET board that may help you make your mind up. Whichever you decide, I wish you heaps of luck    We should be cycling at roughly the same time.

Kitty - Congratulations on the birth of Rosa      Hope you are both well

It's 4 weeks until my planning appointment  I've been trying to start this cycle for sooooo long that I'm actually feeling nervous&#8230;keep waiting for something else to go wrong. I can't wait to get started now. I am so fed up with my life being in limbo and not being able to plan anything too far in advance that I just want to get this cycle over with so that I can move on&#8230;hopefully in the right direction  I was expecting to be on a 2ww at the moment so don't have any work booked and with the weather being so awful I'm stuck indoors&#8230;.cabin fever is starting to set in  I've been keeping busy by sorting out the junk room. I keep throwing stuff away, DH comes home and rescues his stuff out the bin and puts it back in the spare room. Next day the routine starts all over again&#8230;one of us will give up soon 

I hope this weather improves. My in-laws are visiting this weekend. Both are keen gardeners and my garden is looking a bit battered at the moment. They usually comment on my lack of ability to keep up with weeds and deadheading&#8230;..can only imagine the advice I shall get if I don't get out there soon









Luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey it's   on here. Where has everyone gone   Playing in the puddles?
Billy oops sorry I mean Murtle   
I'm still in   that they actually let you out of the circus!!!! Glad you had a great time & I'm sure the 3 of us performed well    I bet you can't wait for you're appt in a couple of weeks, I'm sure the time will fly by & there will be NO further setbacks       It's horrible being in limbo-land I know just how you feel. I want to do ICSI once more & then be able to move on, like you hopefully in the right direction  It doesn't help being stuck indoors does it, how much   At least if it continues your inlaws won't be able to go into your garden & even if they do you can blame the weather for the state of it! By the way, who won the bin battle   

A big hello  to everyone &  for those in need. Nothing to report from me, no happy news anyway. 2007 has been a horrible year so far just focusing on the fact that the 2nd half of it just has to be better      

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

In-laws no longer coming due to terrible weather - Hooray for the rain!!!

I have have been rather cunning in the chucking out department....Take things to the recycling centre or dump during the day so he can't rescue stuff. For example, the pile of car magazines dated 1998 that he just can't live without have finally made it to the recycle bank. He probably didn't even know he still had them but if I asked him about them he would definitely said he wanted to keep them  I now have floor space and bookshelves I can actually get to. Just busy now sorting through all the books and deciding whether to give them to the charity shop or try and sell them. It's a slow process 'cos I keep sitting down to read them all








Here's to a better half of 2007. Hope all your dreams come true.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yours too  mate.
I've said on the friends thread, I'd sell your books. All donations to go to your tx fund     Won't it be s*ds law that your DH will decide to read his old car mags during the next few days  It's great having a big clearout isn't it. Or is it nesting?   

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Wishful thinking that is was nesting  

Did you have fun with your nieces and nephew....sounds like hard work to have 3 at a time but I am sure you managed to keep them entertained with your antics.  How is your sister doing at the moment?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I think it is nesting because August is just around the corner & the start of a new chapter for you     

Oooooh yes Auntie  entertained them no end!!
I just adore them, they give me so much pleasure. No matter how down or stressed I feel they manage to make me smile & melt my heart. They are so funny without even meaning to be & I'd be lost without them. I didn't have them for too long the other night but plan on taking them to the zoo for the day during the next week or 2, I'm just waiting for the  rain to ease off! Could be a long wait then   My sister is doing incredibly well, thank you for asking. The split up is particularly nasty & messy & will take ages to sort out but every day is a step in the right direction


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

murtle have you thought of using 'freecycle' for sending your things to a good home?

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just a real quickie, Murtle I wold recommend using amazon as they take payment and put straight into your bank account less fees, so its less hassle than selling on ebay and they are listed for 90days, the only pitfall i found was heavy books, if you have any heavy ones don't sell on amazon as you only get a small postage credit and say you only sold the book for a couple of quid you would be in a loss, personally I looked to see what the cheapest other person was selling for and undercut slightly, didn't sell novels etc as always a company selling for a penny, but fertility books, candle making you know more uniquey books sell for more, if you have any, any questions just ask T x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

okay I am officially ****** off       
just phoned hospital cos AF arrived and I cant book in for treatment cos theatre is all booked up for when I'd be getting ivf, this is really dragging out and I'm so fed up     

I cant book holidays or anything, its crap.

fed up kizzymouse


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello all

Wow, looks like the thread is dead!    Haven't been on here for ages it seems but then neither has anyone else so that's ok!

Kizzy-I remember you from the IUI thread.  What a bummer about the IVF...just as you are all geared up to go.  

Kitty - I said congrats on the birth announcements thread but congrats again-Rosa sounds sooo sweet.

I don't really know what's happening with everyone but am I right in thinking that Murtle and Misky are having tx this month?  If so, all the best.....there's been a lull and it's time for some new BFP's on here.  

Me, I'm just ticking along getting closer to the big day but it's still a way to go yet and have lot's to do before then.

Lot's of love to all


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Lotus flower, I remember you too, not long now chick!  

Well some good news for me!
AF was a false start Thurs, actually started Sat, so when I phoned today I got an appt for my down regging jab and for baseline scan, so happy now!!


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello all

Hope you dont mind me butting into this tread but I am about to start IVF for the first time having failed my 2 IUIs and just looking for advice and chat from people who are going the the same procedure.

I have my appointment on the 14th August when I will start my down regging.

I am only allowed to have 1 IVF treatment on the NHS so really hoping it works.

Calx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Cal

I am downregging 10 days after you, its my first IVF too!
I had 4 failed IUIs last year but I get 3 fresh cycles on NHS for IVF, but hoping it works 1st time

Good luck to you, and keep posting here I need an ivf buddy


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Kizzymouse 

Did you hospital say how long you would need to take off work?  The woman I saw for my first consultation told me I would need 2 weeks off but thats seems a bit over the top to me, when I see the actual consultant next week I hope to get more info.

I am really hoping it works first time too as I am only allowed 1 IVF on the NHS where I live, I am hoping to get some frosties out of it too so that we get a second chance if it fails.  

PS I love your puddycat!

Calx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Your puddy tat is gorgeous too

I just phoned to get approx dates and looks like EC and ET will be 1st week in October so I've saved my holidays til then, I am taking 2 weeks and 2 days off!    

I want to relax and take it easy, and not think about work, specially for first few days after ET, want the beans to implant!!  

When are you starting chick?


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Cal and Kizzy,

Was just snooping on here to see what is going on and wanted to wish you both good luck for your IVF. Cal, I had 1.5 weeks off after IVF to take it easy (was going to have 2 but I went back to work to take my mind off testing). I think if your job isn't too stressful then a few days is enough just incase you are sore from EC (varies from person to person). Don't worry about using holidays, the Cons will give you a medical certificate for 'post-op recovery' with no reference to fertility treatment.

Good luck.

Big   to Erica, Jilly, Murtle, and anyone else I've missed.

D x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Doods

I also love the name Lola!! she's a sweetie

I cant afford to take sick days so saved up hols instead


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Kizzymouse

Have all my dates mixed up I should start injecting around 31st August but that depends on whether AF turns up tomorrow or not.  I should know more when I see the consultant next Tuesday.  

Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for us and anybody else going through treatment.

Hi Doods28 

Thanks for the advice, I phoned the clinic yesterday and they said they would give me a sick note to take in so that covers me for 2 weeks.  In an ideal world I would have liked to have told work the truth about what I am doing but being a very male dominated team I am not sure they would understand.

calx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm a wee bit behind you then as I dont start injections until 20th Sept.

I just took holidays, but my boss knows cos I told her when we were out on a leaving do ( I was tipsy oops) and she was fine but havent told anyone else at work apart from close friends.

I really hope this is the one...for us all


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening All,

Lovely to see some new blood on this thread&#8230;.it's been a bit quiet of late but hopefully it should start moving again now that a few of us are starting Tx.

Cal - Hey, we'll be cycle buddies. At least we might be if my af sorts itself out&#8230;more on that later. I'm scheduled to start d/r on the same day. We can hold each other's hand. Good luck   

Kizzy -Good luck with this cycle    I so know what you mean by not being able to plan anything like holidays. That has really been getting me down lately. We have been trying to start this cycle since last September but it keeps being delayed for one reason or another.

Erica - If I'm right it's sausage weekend for you matey! Enjoy! 
Jilly - You've been a bit quiet lately&#8230;&#8230;did Erica wear you out on your weekend together







Hope you both had fun.

JED - Hope everything is well with you and bubs 

Jodi - How are you doing now? I am hoping a bit of time out has helped you to heal a little bit. If you ever look in us let us know what you are up to 

Lotus - Good to hear from you again. Can't believe you are already in the 3rd trimester  Have you started putting together your nursery yet?

Eire - Are you still on holiday&#8230;.been a while girlfriend  Hope everything is ok

Lilly -Still missing you heaps 

Rachel - Hope you are enjoying the sunshine&#8230;finally 

Misky - Hope you had a wonderful time in Blighty with your DH. When is he coming home for good? Did you manage to squeeze a FET in before you left or are you starting this month? Do pop in and let us know 

Big  and   to Lola and Doods

Kitty - How are you scrummy mummy? I hope Rosa is blossoming. I hope we get to see some piccies soon&#8230;.no pressure 

My in-laws finally visited this weekend and a good time was had by all. MIL had a bit too much to drink and was very funny&#8230;I must remember to keep topping up her glass in future 

Tx should hopefully start this month if AF sorts herself out. She is not due until Friday but has made a few false starts. I have been spotting since last Tuesday and have had a small bleed on Saturday and again on this Tuesday but they only last a couple of hours then stop. I am feeling very PMTish at the moment so hopefully she will appear with a vengeance tomorrow as planned. I might just blow a major gasket if this cycle is delayed yet again. I am so fed up with my life being on hold at the moment.

Luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey up, girls,
Just checking in briefly while the babe is asleep, sorry I haven't had time to read personals but am thinking of everyone and keeping everything crossed for you lovely ladies.
Hopefully I have uploaded a photo of Rosa successfully. I am totally smitten and it was all soooo worth it.
love Kitty xx


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hiya 

I saw the consultant yesterday who gave me my IVF plan.  I actually start injecting on the 31st of this month as af was late.

Murtle, is that round abouts when you start?

Kizzie, how did work take it when you told them?  I wish I could tell mine as it would make life a bit easier as I have to keep telling little fibs to get out of work like when I go and have my scans.  

My consultant suggested that I only have 1 fertilized egg put back but I really wanted at least 2 as I wanted to have more chances of at least 1 implanting.  Her reasoning behind this is that with 2 eggs there is more chance of miscarriage.  Has anybody else been given this advice ?

cal x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Cal

My boss was fine when I told her, we were on a night out tho,   not really spoke about it since though I have asked for days off for hospital and she was fine, even gave me an authorized day off with pay for one appointment!

Other days I've just booked a holiday day, and I've booked my 2 weeks holidays for when EC and ET is due. ( if I get that far!   )

Hospital told us the risks of having two put back, but said it was up to us, I've decided on two cos I feel like this might be my last chance cos of my age   Plus I really wouldnt mind having twins, but it is scary thinking of things that could go wrong  

Still I've decided to go for 2 though to give us a better chance.

I start injections on 20th September. Not looking forward to it, with IUI I had an auto injector pen, this time it looks like you have to stick needle in yourself, eeek!   

Good luck and keep me posted on your journey


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

Hope everyone is well.....

Murtle and Cal-not long to go now!  We need some BFP's on here so I will be keeping my fingers crossed for both of you.  Murtle, I haven't done anything really apart from painting the nursery but still need to do some touching up...feel very lazy and uninspired these days but will get there!  Actually starting to think I should maybe start buying things now!

Kitty - Rosa looks like a little doll and that is such a cute outfit, too!

Kizzy - also not too long now, are you excited to finally start?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Lotus, yes cant wait to get started, seems such a long time since my last iui in December!  

Not long to go for you now


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Sarah - SMCC - been trying to send you a PM but your in box is always full!!!

Great news, please keep in touch!!

We're having our FET on Friday - if it survives the thaw on Thursday!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

prostap jab today! thats me officially down regging for IVF...EEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

good luck everyone


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I just ordered the IVF self hypnosis cd, I am hoping it keeps me relaxed and focused.

Feel crap on prostap already eee gawds!        

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck jess and everyone esle, who hasn't signed up to the meet ?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101004.0


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning ladies

Cal – I would have been starting on the 31st with you but things have changed…surprise surprise..I’m now starting at the end of Sept. Never mind…would have been nice to be cycle buddies. Good luck sweetie    

Erica – Where are you matey? Hopefully knackered after sausagefest   Hope everything is ok with you   Are you still going to the meet?

Jilly – How glamorous.your very own cyber stalker  ….you must be very famous…for what only Erica knows  

Kizzy – Yippee! You’ve started! Hope the Prostap jab wasn’t too sore for you. Let us know how you get on with the hypnosis cd. I have one for dieting but fall asleep during the counting backwards section  Good luck with this cycle    

Lilly – Still missing you  

Kitty – Love the piccie of Rosa. She looks so adorably cute…I can see why you are so smitten  

Lotus – Are you still in New York? New York = shopping in my book so get out there and start spending! Poor bubs won’t have anything to sleep in at this rate  

We went for our planning appointment last week at the NHS clinic. Things have definitely changed there and I was quite impressed with the nurse who looked after us. The unit was scheduled to move this month but this has been delayed until the middle of September so it was decided that we should wait until the end of Sept to start downregging. This reduces the chance of our cycle been cancelled due to their move ie equipment not set up and ready when we need it etc. I was slightly disappointed but this gives us the opportunity to have another blood test and semen analysis before we start. She also scanned me to check why I was still having some bleeding problems after the op. Thankfully everything looked ok…nothing had grown back and she said it was just where I was healing so waiting another month would give it a better chance to settle down. I then picked up my bag of drugs from pharmacy, which was fab not having to hand my credit card over for them  

We went to another wedding this weekend…it was a very boozy affair and I’m still suffering. Dreading getting on the scales at bellyclub tonight   

Luv’n’hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Murtle, good luck when you get started too  
Prostap making me very tired and moody. Yuk!
Another 20 days of it to go, grr   

I'm sure it will go quite quickly.
Dreading EC, sounds nasty   Sure I will be fine, starting to obsess on stuff now, probably just mood I'm in   

Good luck everyone


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Poor Kizzy...that's the down side of downregging. Think of it as a trial run for the menopause. I know I'll be begging for HRT when my time comes   These side effects will ease up once you start stimming. Make sure you drink plenty of water to help with the headaches. 

I'm sure you'll be fine at EC. They should give you some fab drugs to help with the pain and sedate you. The first time I slept all the way through. The second time I was semi awake towards the end and kept cheering every time the embryologist shouted 'egg'. The staff thought I was very cute  

Cal - Bet your getting excited to be starting tomorrow. Are you jabbing or sniffing?

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Kizzy, are you doing your own injections or is DH doing them for you?  My partner is doing mine for me as I am a needlephobic, just the sight of needles make me feel sick.  

I had not heard of the IVF self-hypnosis CD, would you recommend me getting one?

Hi Murtle
I started downregging today with daily injections.  I am already feeling crap but I suppose that might all be in my head.  Have you got an official date to start yet?

Good luck to everyone else ttc xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Cal I'm not injecting for downregging I got prostap jab last friday and that lasts for approx 3-4 weeks. Then I have to use nasal spray after that.
When I do gonal f injections I'll do them myself, used to be scared of needles but 4 iui's sorted that out!!  

When's your baseline scan?

Hi to everyone and positive thoughts    

p.s I only got the self hynosis cd thru the post today so not had chance to try it yet, will let you know


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jess     

Murtle glad the appointment went well


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello ladies 

Kizzymouse - Wishing you lots of luck as you begin the IVF journey    hope it's 1st time lucky for you. Don't worry about ec, it's not the most pleasant experience I've ever had but it can't be that bad can it when so many of us have done it more than once!! When you come round & they tell you how many eggs you have got you feel so proud of yourself, well I do anyway  
Lotusflower - Bl**dy hell mate where did that time go!!  that you are 33 weeks & on the final straight oooh how exciting. So are you ready & raring to go? What's the nursery like? You must be so excited, keep us posted. 
Doods - Lovely to see you hun  hope you're ok & what a gorgeous pic of Lola what a little stunner.
Cal - Welcome aboard & lots of  with IVF, I hope you are also a 1st time lucky lady. Hope the injections are going ok somehow they just become part of a "normal" daily routine don't they. I have never been told what you were told about 1 or 2 embies & personally have always opted for 2. Why not double my chances, well that's always been my theory anyway & I'd feel blessed to have double trouble should it work   
Lilly - Where have you gone?  You've been AWOL for a very long time & it needs to be one hell of a note from your mommy when you finally return I tell you!!! Hope you're ok & just taking some well deserved timeout 
Kitty - Ahhhhh lovely to see you posting lovely how's things?  Love your piccie of Rosa what a little beauty, just like her mom no doubt  Absolutely no question that she was worth it.
Murtle - Hello stranger! Well they don't come much stranger  than you do they (well except for Jilly of course!) Sausage weekend? I don't think so&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;it's been a sausage 3 weeks oh yes 3 whole weeks    It was DF's summer leave so it gave me an opportunity to have more sausage than a bbq!!!!! I'm so pleased that your planning appt went well & that you are happy & comfortable with things. Personally I can't wait for you to start tx again so hurry up! You've got your drugs & are on the starting blocks   Have you got a date yet I know you said the end of September? I'm feeling a bit lost on the tx front so need to participate in someone elses cycle so pleaseeeeeeee hurry up & get started. I'll offer to do your injections providing they are in your tummy or thigh & I'm sorry but the pessaries  are out of the question  There's a limit to friendship you know!
Jilly -  

A big  to some old faces (meant in the nicest possible way  ) Jodi, JED, Rachel, Holly, Misky, Eire, if you're looking in hope all is well with you all.

Well I had a nice break with DF  we didn't go away as we are saving for one last go at ICSI (send me to the nuthouse now  ). We had days out & went for some lovely meals. We have also had all the usual tests done at the hospital (all ok except my fsh has risen) & have even been for consent signing already. Ar*e about face I know but thankfully for us they are understanding of our special circumstances. It's so difficult to do things now that DF is back in Germany so they agreed to sort all the paperwork stuff while he was home on summer leave. Everything is done & in place now so it's just a case of phoning when I am ready to go & can afford to pay. With DF going away next March for 6 months we will definitely be trying before then. So I'm in the queue waiting to get back on the rollercoaster & hoping that you lot start a run of BFP's for me to tag onto  

Must go, have now go to catch up on the friends thread & there are pages & pages of it 

Erica.xxxx

PS - Who is the new girl Jess  Lots of                to her for tomorrow looking forward to logging on to the best possible news      but if it's who I think it is she also needs a bl**dy good    for leaving us for so long!!! Where have you been lady? Did you know I went to see Keane


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Kizzy – How is the hypnosis tape working out? Have you managed to stay awake throughout yet? I have been doing deep breathing exercises  where I have to lie on the floor and breathe in and out through my nose for a count of 8.... I usually wake up an hour late a bit stiff and cold   Good luck with the stimming next week. Here’s to a lovely crop of juicy follies    

Cal – I start downregging on the 27th providing the FSH test I had on Friday was OK. How are you finding it? Hopefully the headaches aren’t too bad for you. When do you start stimming….must be soon  

Erica – Sounds like you and DF had a lovely 3 weeks together, though you must be so sore…do you want me to send you some soothing cream. I bet the freezers been restocked  

Jilly – Have you deserted us in favour of the ‘friends’ page…shame on you girl  

Jess – I am so sorry to hear your news. I wish things had worked out differently for you  

Lilly – Still missing you  

Lotus – Ricecrispie? What’s going on there…some kind of strange craving in late pregnancy or you just fancied a change. I think these PG hormones have sent you a bit   or is it the effect the yanks have on you? Do I need to come over there to sort you out….I was kind of hoping to decorate your nursery seeing as you haven’t started yet   

Misky – Hey girlfriend where are you? Last I heard you were coming back to the UK for a trip to see DH. I bet he's home with you now and you are too   up to spend time with us   If you have time drop in and let us know what you are up to?  

Jodi – If you ever look in on us I hope you are ok  

JED – Where are you? We want news! I hope all is well with you  

Candy – Much love to you and your boys    

I’m off on holiday next week. DH decided we needed to relax in some sunshine before we start Tx. I start stabbing the day after we come back. Can’t wait!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Murtle
Down regging is draaaaaaaaging on and on and on and on and on!!!!!!    

Baseline scan tues though and start injections and sniffing on Thurs 20th!!

good luck for 27th hope you get started.   

Hypno cd good - I've been a bit slack this week doing it, but will start with a vengenace next week when start stimms 


good luck everyone xx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

So sorry I haven't posted for SUCH a long time!  Time has really got away from me! Just thought I'd pop in quickly to see how everyone is going and say hello.  Things are all going well my end and I'm nearly 22 weeks now - where does the time go!!!  Had our 20 week scan the other week and it all went well although we didn't find out the sex as we want it to be a surprise.  

Have my mother in law over from NZ this weekend so we are going to take her shopping - she's determined to buy us some things for the nursery so we won't say no!! (haven't even thought that far ahead yet!!).

Anyway, sorry I haven't caught up on everyone's news well enough for any personals but wanted to say a big hello to Holly, Jilly, Erica, Candy, Murtle, Rachel and anyone else I've rudely forgotten!!!  I will try to pop back mroe regularly but its quite hard to post at work and we have no internet at home so puulleeeaase forgive me if I go AWOL sometimes!!!

Jx


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Sorry have posted for a while only I have been so miserable and didnt want to burden everyone with my moans!
Downregging is driving me nuts, the side effects seem to be getting worse and I now feel sick eveytime I eat anything which isnt good as I was trying to be healthy.  My poor partner is being an absolute star and putting up with my mood swings.  I had scan last Thursday and start my injections this Thursday.  I passed out when I had the blood test and felt like a complete plonker!  Glad my partner was there, I didnt want him to come with me at first but he insisted and is insisting on coming with me for every scan too - he is such a star!

Kizzy, how are you feeling now?

Jillipops, I know what you mean, I really wasnt sure whether to tell work or not but as they have been completely misunderstanding about everything else I decided not to tell them, ignorance is bliss and all that.  My consultant is going to give me a sick note so that should cover me.  Work is so busy at the moment but I keep telling myself not to feel guilty becuase having a baby takes priorty and I will probably never get this opportunity again whereas work will always be there.  

Erika, we have decided to with 2 embroys, the nurse we saw last time we went told us we would have more chance at getting pregnant if we went with 2 embroys and she seemed really positive unlike the first consultant that we saw who advised us to go with just 1.

Murtle, hope you have a good holiday.

Hi to everyone else sending you lots of luck...

cal x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle - Oooooh  freezer is nicely restocked thanks very much  Soothing cream  I don't think so mate, the John Wayne walk is catching on! Hope you are having a fab holiday & come back refreshed & raring to go       Will pm you ready for your return.
Kizzy -  as you start sniffing & injecting on Thursday.
JED - 22 weeks  yes that time certainly has flown by. Glad all is well with you & hope you had fun shopping with your MIL for the nursery  Keep popping in to see us please.
Cal - D/r can make you feel cr*p hun  but don't worry you will start feeling so much better once you start stimming on Thursday    you really will. Pleased to hear you've gone for 2 embies & that you got to speak to someone who explained things properly.
Jilly -  for talking to work this week, I hope it goes well for you  Even more important, I hope that AT replies to your email  <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk846YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F2%255F209%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Big hello to all not mentioned  hope you're ok.

Erica.xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi everyone thanks for good luck wishes

Cal, we start Stimms the same day, and I too have felt crap the whole 24 days of down regging I've done so far chick!  

I cried my eyes out last night cos I couldnt get video recorder to work, I eventually got it to work but I was crying and nearly throwing things     

I feel like why am I doing this? just about every day but I know its just the drugs.

Feeling more positive about starting injections cos feels like you are doing something then!

Let me know how your first injection goes on Thurs!!    

take care everyone x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quickie....

Murtle-yep, bit of both really, although if I'm to go by cravings then I should change it to chocolatecarrotcakebenandjerrysicecream etc etc.  Hope you had a fab holiday and are charged up and ready to go again?

Kizzy - sounds like you are having a horrible time.  I never did downregging so can't really relate but hang in there and it will all be worth it in the end.

Cal-I always went for 2 embryos...just doesn't seem worth all the trouble just for one when you can double your chances.  

Jilly -great news that you are starting again so soon.  Not nice that you have to have the worry about what to tell work on top of it, though.  Could you not tell them it's a medical procedure but just not specify exactly what or will you need certificates and things?

Erika - I know, time has flown by although I think the last few weeks will drag now....got nursery mostly sorted now but just need to buy a few more things but have all the main essentials-all very surreal.

Hope everyone is ok-where has everyone disappeared to?

Take care all


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Did you chicken out  
Busy? Yeah right...........................answering AT's email I s'pose  
Funny choice you made mate, have you got a secret crush   or do you just need your garden doing


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey where have you all gone    
Have a good weekend all, DF is home for the weekend for a family party so I'm on for a bit of sausage  
Jilly, should that fail I'm booking myself in for a ride in one of these........

Erica.xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls!

sorry been awol, been over on the Scottish girls thread, lots of us going thru it at same time

On 2nd day of injections now...they are so easy!!

A week today I get first scan  

good luck everyone!!


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hiya

You are doing so much better than me.  Starting stimming last night, had to have 2 injections in the same leg and it hurt so much.  Feeling really tired, exhausted and struggling to get through work.  I just feel like I could sleep all the time.  On the plus side my moods have calmed down a bit although I think I would be too tired to notice anyway....  Really hope all this is worth it, hoping and praying for my dream to come true....

Hope everyone is doing well.  sorry to be such a moan 

cal xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry you're feeling crappy Cal  
Why two injections?  

I am still having hot flushes and moods, hot flushes are embarrassing at work!!  

We are at same stage chick, when's your first scan? Mine's is next Friday!!

Keep your chin up luv


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Kizzy

I have scans next Monday, Wednesday and Friday.  I have to have 2 injections cause they cant fit it all in one needle!!  Its so grim and I am also having a supracur injection in the morning too so I feel like a bit of a pin cushion at the moment.  

My hot flushes have gone but I just feel tired all the time and my appetite has gone.

Why do you have to wait until next Friday for a scan?  That seems like a long way away.  I suppose every clinic does things differently but as long as we get a positive result at the end of it who cares eh!

cal xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

They dont expect much activity before then.
Poor you, I dont like needles but am trying to see it as a step in reaching my dream  

Let me know how you get on x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hola

We had a fabulous time on holiday…lots of sun, sea and sangria. I have come back with my batteries fully recharged and ready to start down regging tomorrow. Can’t wait!

Kizzy – So glad you are getting on with the stimms jabs. As for the hot flushed, I’m afraid to tell you that I had them for weeks after my last cycles   Good luck for Friday. Hope you have lots of lovely follies   

Cal – Poor you   You don’t seem to be having a good time of it. I am glad the hot flushes have gone though. Any news from the scans or are they next week? Out of interest what are you stimming with? 

Here’s a follie dance for you both……. 

               

Jilly – Big   to your stalker if they are still harassing you. Give us their e-mail address and we'll fill their in-box with lots of rude messages. Have you told work yet about your upcoming Tx? Why are you e-mailing Uncle Alan…lady garden needing some attention?    

Erica – Did you have fun at the party. Hope you didn’t make too much of a show of yourself    

JED – So lovely to hear from you   So glad that everything is progressing as it should. I hope you made a big dent in MILs credit card. I can’t believe you are already over half way…where does the time go……oooh! I sounded just like my mum then  

Ricecrispie – yummmmmm…chocolate, carrot cake, ben & jerries…just making a list for when I’m pg. I’m a bit worried that I won’t get any cravings and miss out on all the scrummy food. Knowing my luck my cravings will be coal or something equally disgusting   Only a few weeks to go….I’m quite excited for you  

Well I have discovered that it is very true that you leave your brain behind when you go on holiday. One morning we had been out walking for about an hour. During that time I just didn’t feel comfortable in the clothes I was wearing…cropped trousers and a T-shirt. It felt like the T-shirt was riding up at the back so I kept tugging it down. At one point I stopped to check that I had my top on the right way round. After a while I caught a glance at myself in a shop window….I only had my trousers on back to front….I looked like a complete plonker. I burst out laughing and insisted that we went back to the apartment immediately. I was laughing so hard that I couldn’t explain to poor DH what the problem was   Typical bloke hadn't registered that his wife looked like a 2 year old had dressed her

The next day we arrived back from our outing in the late afternoon. Quickly changed into our swimming costumes and jumped in the pool. Whilst I was reclining on the sunlounger DH asked what the flap at the bottom of my costume was for…I looked down to discover I had my swimming costume on inside out    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Murtle   at your stories!  Glad you had a good time.....when do you start?


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

7pm tomorrow  

Kizzy's eyeball is freaking me out


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Murtle!!! Its pretty cool my eyeball dontcha think!!  

thanks for the follie dance!! Hot flushes are not so frequent now thank goodness!!

When do you start down regging?
Jab or sniffers?

       at your holiday story  

Cal, how are you getting on now chick?


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

....and that was before I started the drugs. I suppose the sangria on my cornflakes might have had something to do with it  

I start downregging tomorrow night...I'm a stabber


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck hun hope you dont get too many 'orrible side effects!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm usually a barrel of laughs when I down reg.....evil mood swings, hot flushes, mood swings, headaches, mood swings, night sweats.....and did I mention that I get evil mood swings


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I was the same, great isnt it?
At least we got an excuse to be evil mwaahahahahah!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck with this cycle Murtle, with all my heart I hope you are next xxx


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hiya

I get mood swings too but at least being on these drugs gives us a good excuse to be in a bad mood!

Hi Murtle, I am taking menopur x 8 so its one injection in each leg.  I was taking 6 before but when I went for my scan yesterday they decided to up my dosage as there didnt appear to be much happening down there, I think I have 1 main follie on each side and some very small ones but they would like to see a whole lot more otherwise they may have to abandon this cycle.  Really hoping and praying that my follicles start growing!!

Kizzy, not long to go till your scan, how are you feeling?  Most of the side effects that I was suffering from have subsided now.  I am just feeling very tired and I get mood swings.

I have my next scan on Friday and I am really hoping that my follies have started to grow.

x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I feel fine today!

Menopause symptoms are on there way out, had a bit of an upset tum and feeling sick but only in mornings but thats a side effect of gonal F  

Looking forward to/dreading  scan tomorrow!! Just hope summats happened!!
tho I have had pains for days now mainly on left side but moving around my back, like a stitch and a dull ache

Grow follies grow!!!!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Cal

Menopur x 8    Ouch! I will be using Menopur this time...have tried Puregon in the past but was a poor responder so I am hoping for better results this time. I am also staring on 6 powders....didn't realise that it goes into the leg. I've always jabbed into my tummy...plenty of flesh there so soften the blow . Not looking forward to stabbing into my thigh 

Your clinic seem to scan you pretty early. I really hope that those follies have had a growth spurt in the last copule of days 
 GROW FOLLIES GROW   GROW FOLLIES GROW 

Kizzy - Good luck for tomorrow. The dull ache sounds like a good sign to me. Hope you have lots of lovely juicy follies   

I'm feeling really brave today. I finally booked some acupuncture...it's only taken me 4 years to pluck up the courage  I also ordered the hypnotherapy CD that lots of girls have been going on about. Between that and my breathing exercises I expect to only be awake for one hour a day


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Just a quickie - Murtle ask your clinic - i did menopur in my tummy

Keeping everything crossed for you 

xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Mine said tum or leg Murtle, sure you can do it in tum  

I've got hypno cd its really good, except the cat jumps on me when I've just got into a nice relaxed state!   

good luck hun, will let you know how many follies I've got tomorrow. good luck for scan Cal


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

WooHoo! Go Jilly Go   - Have you sorted work out yet? 

Good luck Cal & Kizzy - hope you both get good scan results.

I finally read the leaflet for Menopur and it says sub.cut. ie tummy,  or intramuscular, guess which route I'm going to take  

I did my first jab last night so I am now officially cycling    - only taken me 12 months to start this cycle


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kizzy – Wishing you lots of luck for your follie scan today             I’m sure it will be great news. Was   at 24 days d/r, I only do it for 14-16 days. Lovin’ your eyeball by the way.
Ricecrispie – Ooer missus get that ticker  it’s moving on a treat! The cravings sound fab, like Murtle I’m sure mine would be tree bark or something equally as exciting   
JED – Of course you’re forgiven for not being in touch as often   just make sure you keep us informed of your news. Glad all is going well.
Cal – Good luck for your scan today too              8 Menopur wow!!!! I’ve always had 3 can’t imagine mixing 8 every morning. It’s funny how all clinics do things differently  mine don’t scan me after the d/r scan until I’ve been stimming for 9 days, they don’t feel it’s worth it before then.
Murtle – Hola Chica! Well I must admit to  out loud when I read your post. What a tonic you are    Glad you had a fantastic holiday but I think you forgot something to go with the sun, sea & sangria  Loved the trouser story but the swimming costume absolutely did me      that’s the best I’ve heard in ages. The only other person I know who can compete with that is Jilly. Talking of which, Uncle Alan & her lady garden     She tried the pruning shears, hedge clippers & even had a go with the flymo but all to no avail. Now she needs to call in the professionals!! Good luck with this cycle mate, it’s taken a while but you know you are ready & that’s the important thing      D/r has started so off we go hoorah!! Can’t wait to experience these mood swings of yours, should be entertaining. Still owe you a pm, will do it over the weekend. Btw, I injected Menopur into my thigh on my first 2 IVF/ICSI cycles & into my tummy on my last cycle.
Jilly – No doubt the week has flown by missus   Are your colleagues still talking to you after your record profit figure   Will catch up with you over the weekend mate, lots of           for this cycle, 2nd time lucky. No pressure but you & Murtle better not let me down   In fact you can have another  for not even giving me a  in your last post!

Well I'm having a truly s**t time at work, won't bore you with details I'm just so relieved it's Friday afternoon. Plus DF is home again  so I think another quota of sausage is due as he's off to Poland for a few weeks. Have a good weekend all.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Here is follie newsflash for you!!!   

RHS = 19mm, 15mm,14mm, and 3 at <10mm  
LHS = 13mm,13mm, and 10mm ( but my left ovary hides and I dont personally think she counted them all!!!)

Didnt mention womb lining but I presume its fine!!   

So thats potentially 9 follies, is that good I dont know!!

BUT I have to keep jabbing until Monday and go back for a scan then to get them above 17mm  

Grow follies grow     


Hope you are all fine, pretty tired now and a bit sore from follie activity so going to lie on sofa and watch a film!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kizzy 
              for follie growth & 9 is fab at this stage   well done you. Enjoy your film &   for Monday. EC could well be Weds   how exciting!

Erica.xx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Just a fly by girls -

Murtle - Just wanted to send you tonnes of     for this cycle - about time too though   Glad you had a lovely holiday and your stories really made me chuckle - sounds like the sort of things i would do  

Kizzy - 9 is fab and as you said, there probably are some hiding!  Good Luck

Have a lovely weekend ladies - sending lots of   to you all - let's get these BFP's rolling!!

Amanda x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Girls, wasnt sure how many was good!
Just pleased I've got some  

Yes, looks like EC wednesday, how exciting!!!  

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Kizzy-that sounds fab....I only had 7/8 and look what happened to me!  Good luck for the EC....how exciting, indeed.  Like the avatar-got your eye on the prize!

Jilly-starting on Monday, wow!  This thread has never seen so much action.  Hope it all goes well.

Murtle-how is the stabbing?  Still   at the stories but Erika is right, the costume one takes the cake!

Cal-you must be getting there as well, have you had a scan yet?  Sorry, too lazy to look back and see when it is.  I only had Menopur with IUI and it had to go in the bum (well, not in  ) and they were so sore but with the Puregon pen in the tummy it was a breeze.

Erika-sounds like you have an action-packed weekend in store for you   Well, enjoy and forget about those annoying work problems.

Crikey, I can't believe I'm so close...no turning back now!    I've waterproofed my side of the bed just in case of an accident in the middle of the night    Rather have it happen there than in the supermarket or somewhere like that-more embarassing than Murtle and her inside-out clothing!  

Hi to all the "oldies" wherever you are, take care.

xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry jilly, I love it its wicked!!   

Good luck to you and murtle for starting tx   

Cal when's your next scan hun?

Mine's is tomorrow, hopefully I'll be ready to go!!


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi all

Sorry I havent been online for a couple of days only I was a bit upset on Friday after my scan.  I have 4 follicles, one that was a decent size and the other ones which were much smaller.  The clinic said they would see how the other ones developed over the weekend.  I had another scan today and things have picked up a bit, 3 are of adequate size but not sure the other one will catch up now.  The clinic are calling me later to confirm whether to go ahead as I have to wait for my blood test results to come back.  

Kizzymouse, 9 is fantastic!  hope you are enjoying being on cloud 9!  So you are going in for EC on Wednesday?  that will be the same day as me if I go ahead!

Jillipops, I wasnt going to tell work either as I though EC was going to fall right in the middle of a big project I was leading on but fortunately becuase my AF arrived late it delayed everything which was actually really good news as I was able to finish my project before EC, I have told my boss that I might be off sick from Wednesday but didnt go into details as he really wouldnt understand.  Some things are best left unsaid.

Murtle, you get pretty used to the injections after doing it a few times.  I honestly think I could inject just about anywhere now!  Hope that doesnt make me a druggy.........

Hi to everyone else, hope all our dreams come true...

cal xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aww Cal sorry hun, but remember it only takes one good un!!
Maybe we've got less cos ours are better and stronger than people with loads!!   

I had 2nd scan today and I'm ready to go!!  
I have 7 follies > 20mm and womb lining is 12.7mm
I have about 3 smaller stragglers!!

I'm ok with having 7, its my lucky number!!! 

EC is 11am Wednesday!!!   

I am so nervous!! Hope all my follicles have good eggs     IVF is such a worry! 

Take care everyone xxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Cal, you sound so despondent. I know it's a bit of a cliche but try to focus on the fact that you only need one to make it work. I only had 4 follies on my first ICSI but they gave me four lovely eggies and 4 beautiful embies. So don't give up hope.  

Way to go Kizzy   Here are seven positive vibes for 7 lovely eggies on Wednesday         Good luck

Good luck Jilly for this cycle   Your posts seem to have disappeared   Everything ok?

Hope work is better/nicer for you this week Erica. Not like you to let it get to you so I'm guessing it's pretty sh!t at the moment. Hope you made the most of the weekend  

Ricecrispie -  at you waterproofing your bed....and just who are you calling "oldies"   

Downregging isn't too bad as yet...though I'm afraid I may have spoken too soon....no headaches or flushes yet. Have had a few snappy moments with DH over really petty things....he has learnt to back off and go okaaaaaaay at which point I leave the room to have a fit of giggles   My brain has felt a bit like mush today but that is pretty normal for a Monday


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Rice crispie - My midwife told me if you go into labour in the supermarket you get lots of freebies! Maybe make sure it M&S and not Lidl though  

Dx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

In that case make it Bloomingdales, Barneys or Macys


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow Doods, didn't know that....better get down there now in that case!  

Murtle-like your thinking ....may as well aim high.  Hopefully the downregging will go by in a flash with minimal side-effects for you.  You have DH well-trained...mine has only now learned to back off after a few terrible hormonally-charged arguments in the last few months nearly ending in divorce!  Ooh, meant oldies in the other sense....we're all spring chickens here. 

Cal-try to be positive although it is nearly impossible, I know.  I also only had 4 follicles on my first go and the whole cycle was nearly cancelled but managed to get 4 eggs in the end so just have faith that your body can produce the goods.

Kizzy-woohoo, Wednesday-good luck!


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi

Hello to everyone wishing you lots of luck.

Clinic rang me yesterday to say they are going ahead with EC tomorrow as my blood test result was very good.  I am feeling very positive today as my partner keeps telling me its quality not quantity that counts!  am getting a bit nervous now but excited at the same time.

Kizzy, number 4 is my lucky number.....

cal x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Cal

Wahey! good luck for EC tomorrow chick!! What time are you booked in for? I'm 11am  

4 is your lucky number and 7 is mine...oooohh! Its all very real and exciting now!! 

Will do an egg quality dance for us!!

        GO EGGIES GO GO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Kizzy

I am booked in at 7.45 but am third on the waiting list so I will actually not go in for EC till about 9.30.  Its getting very close now, I am supposed to be working but cant concentrate on anything I just want the day to go quickly!

cal xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm 3rd in list too!!!
I know what you mean, i just wat it to be over and everything to be fine  

Going out for lunch with a friend then going to flicks to see run fat boy run, hopefully take my mind of it!!  

wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow honey, I'll be thinking of you at 9:30, thats when I go to the hossie to check in


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hope you enjoy the movie.

I will be thinking of you too, best of luck Kizzy.

Hope our dreams come true.....

cal xx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Good Luck Kizzy and Cal for tomorrow - sending lots of     your ways!

Amandax


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*GOOD LUCK FOR EC KIZZY & CAL   *


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kizzy -                 for EC today. It's all done now poppet, everything crossed for lots of good quality eggs   Looking forward to hearing your news. Just for the record, wait until you see Jilly, she's far more freaky than your eyeball believe me   
Cal - Lots of            for your EC today too hun. It will all be over with now so lots of   for that all important fertilisation phone call tomorrow, everything is crossed for you. 
Like Amanda said, come on girls, get those   started, no pressure!!!!!
Ricecrispie - Waterproofed bed   are you sure it's fear of breaking waters & not the fact that tenalady no longer do the job   19 days to go wohooooooooooooo   
Mushy Murtle -   on Mondays, what about the other 6 days   Glad d/r is going ok, my thoughts & prayers are with DH, obviously. When is your d/r scan?   
Jilly -         
Big   to all not mentioned, must dash, wages to finish.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Cal & Kizzy - hope all went well for you girls today. Any weird drug induced stories to share with us? The best bit about the whole ivf process (other than a +ve result) are the drugs they give me for ec  Looking forward to hearing your news soon    

I've just come back from my first session of acupuncture. I'm really glad I went...I found it really interesting. My therapist is really lovely and very funny. Apparently I'm stagnant....make of that what you want Erica   I have been feeling stranger than normal since...like I've been on the vodka but I swear I haven't touched a drop. Off to sleep it off for an hour  

Downregging still going well...nothing major to report. Apart from a few snappy moments the only side effect I've been experiencing is insomnia. Baseline scan is booked for 12th October.

Jilly - I hope all is ok in your world and that you will be back to play soon.

Erica -   I really hope work is being nicer to you this week. If not, don't put their wages through

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls!

Well heres my weird story - I havent been to sleep at all!!    they cant put me out!!

I didnt feel anything just a poking and prodding sensation, but I rambled on to the lovely guy who gave me the sedative for the whole time!

I cant remember now what most of I said but I think i was quite coherent!

Couldnt sleep in recovery either! I met a lovely lady who was in next bed so we were chatting!!

didnt sleep in car home either and its an hour and a half journey!

Tried to sleep when I got home think I managed 30 mins, so feel a bit dozey at the mo!!  


well the news is I got 3 eggs from 7 follies, so not amazing but still happy to have any at all!!  

gotta fone tomorrow at 10am       


Cal, how did you get on sweetie??    
Hope you are all well


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Well done Kizzy - it only takes 1 hun    

Amanda x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Kizzy and Cal

Just wanted to wish you both the best of luck for the   today. Hope you both have lots of lovely embies.

Murtle - glad the accu went well. Not sure about the stagnant bit, but I'm sure they'll get you flowing nicely again!

D x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Cal where are you hun? Sending you tons of positive thoughts sweetie   

That was possibly the most nerve wracking and nail biting phone call I've ever had to make arrgghh!! BUT ........... the good news is............*all three fertilised!!!!!!*

So happy I started crying on the phone!  

I cannot believe it!!! I was told 3 was a long shot!! But I kept praying all night and now I have 3 embies oh my god, gonna blub again!!  

I LOVE MY 3 LIL ONES ALREADY!!!!   

Our spermies and eggies loved each other, I'm so pleased!

anyways apologies for the totally ME post girls, I'm so over the moon and a bit giddy still I think from EC!!!

Good luck and positive vibes to you all   

will let you know how embies are tomorrow and how ET goes.

Please send my embies lots of positive thoughts, divide embies divide!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Well done Kizzy.

Sending lots of growing and multiplying vibes. I had 3 fertilise and look where I am now!

Good luck for ET hon - is that tomorrow?

D x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

yeah ET is at 2:45 pm tomorrow, hope they are multiplying and dividing away nicely!    


Your story gives me inspiration hun x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Kizzy- will keep everything crossed for you.

Cal - you ok hon?

D x


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

EC went amazingly well, was out like a light and cant remember a thing.  They managed to get 5 eggs which is fantastic news as I thought the max would be 3.

Had a call from hospital this morning to say that 3 had fertilized!!!  Can't believe our luck.  My partner said its all down to his Scottish blood.... anyway had another dilemma now do I have 1 or 2 embies put back.  We have been given different opinions by the hospital which is why we are really confused.  The intial consultant said to put 1 back but the decision was down to us but the two nurses who work there recommended 2.  I am so confused!!!  

Kizzy, how are you feeling?  How many eggs are you having put back?

Murtle the acupuncture sounds great might give that a try especially as I have cut out drinking!

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Aftenoon ladies, 

Well they say good things come in 3’s     3 embies each well done! Good luck for ET tomorrow      
Kizzy ¬~ 100% fertilisation rate   I’m very impressed. They sound good and strong. I am sure they will keep on dividing just beautifully so that you have 2 wonderful sticky embies to transfer   Can’t believe you were awake all the way through ec  

Cal ~ wow! Get you and your 5 eggs  Not sure about the Scottish blood more like his Scottish   I understand your dilemma   I have always gone with 2 embies due to my age and the fact that I have never had a pregnancy with any of my Txs. Whilst I find the idea of twinnies and the complications that can go with them a little daunting I know we would cope. Whatever you decide will be the right decision for you  

Jilly ~ Is the downregging having its usual effect?  

Erica ~    

Doods ~ lovely to seeing you giving us some support   Congratulations again you lovely girl   Lola’s going to be a great big sister

Ricecrispie ~ my pooter won’t let me see your ticker but I’m guessing you’ve only got 2 more weeks to go. Are you all ready now?  

Candy & Amanda ~  for your support girls   

I am absolutely shattered today. I’ve been having trouble sleeping since I started downregging. Even though I was really tired last night I still couldn’t get comfy in bed and just lay there wide awake for most of the night. On top of that, what ever the acu therapist did had quite an effect on my bladder. I had to get up to pee at least 6 times in the night. Don’t think I’ll be quite so stagnant by next week   I’m thinking of borrowing some of ricecrispies Tenalady and waterproofing my bed  

It has been such a lovely day here today. This morning I went for a lovely walk around the lake. There were lots of babies and toddlers about. Usually that makes me feel sad but today it made me all smiley as I visualised myself this time next year pushing my 3 month old baby around a pram  

I’ve spent the afternoon tidying up in the garden. Doesn’t feel like we’ve had a summer. I packed away the BBQ and realised that we didn’t actually get to use it this year. Let’s hope this lovely weather continues for a while. I love autumn mists, the changing colours, and crisp, dry days.

Hopefully, I have worn myself out ready for a good nights sleep tonight 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Cal2

Woo that good news about your ec, i am feeling a bit doen today, on day 7 of DR had lots of period pains but still no AF yet, i have being suffering with hot flushes and to top it all off my friend at work has brought in all the lovely clothes she has bought for her Grand daughter in to show me, i done my best to sound happy for her but in another way i was so jealous and could of easily sat there and cried.  I cant wait to have my BL scan on the 16th then hopefully able to start stimming, wish AF would hurry up and show too.

Take care

Good luck with everything!

crazybabe


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Aaargh - just typed a huge post and system timed out and lost it   .

Cal - personally I'd go for 2 but the decision is for you and DH. (sorry said lots more before but don't want to time out again).

Good luck to both of you for ET tomorrow.

Murtle - Sounds like you'll be a raging waterfall by the time you finish accu!

Lola will make a great big sister - teaching the little one mischief. Feel a bit guilty for her having another so close but obviously we didn't expect it to happen so soon!

hello Crazybabe - hope af arrvies soon so you can get on.

Good to see all you girls cycling together, Hoping and praying for a run of BFPs soon.

D x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Cal, thats great news!! We both have 3!   Three is my second lucky number next to seven!! 

lets hope we have great embies tomorrow      

I am having two put back hopefully, think there is much more chance of it working, and I dont mind twins, tho I know about slight risks, but I'd rather take the chance.

Hopefully I'll have a snow baby to keep too!!

Hoping and praying for you    

hello everyone else, sorry no more personals, need to go lie down, mum took us for a chinese to celebrate 3 embies!!    

WIll update tomorrow xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hi girls, sorry no personals knackered after two hour journey there and back to hossie  


Well my update is that I have two Grade 1 Embryos on board - sonny & cher !!         

The third one wasnt a grade 1 so couldnt freeze, but glad I've got best two in there    

Love them so much already!!          

Et was very easy and they went in first time, I like to think they were pleased to get in there!! 

Start pessaries tomorrow  

have to send a urine sample on 18th, so will prob do a home test on 17th or 18th      

Please stick little embies!             

Thanks for all your good wishes, i wish you all the same and more,              

bye for now


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

Thanks for your advice Doods I did go ahead and asked them to put 2 back in as I wanted more chance of getting pregnant.  In fact everybody I spoke to other than the consultant advised me to put 2 back in.

The procedure itself was pretty straightforward although it was quite uncomfortable and did hurt a bit more than my IUI did.  My embies were grade 1-2 which we were extremely happy with.  I have let nature takes its course and hope for the best now.

Murtle, sorry to hear you are having trouble sleeping have you got a date for your baseline scan yet?

Hi Crazybabe, hope your symptons ease off a bit you should start to feel a bit better once you start stimming.

Hi Kizzy, well done on you 2 grade1 embroys!!  My urine sample and blood test is the 18th as well!!  Cant believe they are inside me now, trying to relax and keep myself warm.

Hello to everyone else.

cal xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Cal, I have to post my sample to hossie on 18th so they wont phone to 19th   

I have a dilemma - I want to do my own HPT, but can I use the first bit of wee for my test and put the rest in a sample bottle for hossie? A bit of messing around mind!  My HPT is a clear blue digital so cant dip it in has to be peed on   

OR I could test on the 17th, like that idea best, surely 1 day wont matter and its got a lucky 7 in the date      

what do you think?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Al, glad the cycles have been going well girls, fingers crossed for over BFP's, sorry if it seems I only really reply to Murtle, but shes one of the reasons I still post, waiting for her good news 

Murtle, well done you visualising despite seeing lots of babies, I am familiar with tenalady, they actually do some very discrete mini ones hehe  hope you have had a few nights better sleep and the down regging is working.

Jilly did you start a cycle have i missed anything ?

Cx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I really hoping not to keep Candy waiting for much longer   It is SO my turn now that KJ and Starr are having their babies   

Kizzy - If it were me, I would fill the sample bottle then pee on the stick. Not sure I like the idea of posting a sample, especially if they go on strike again. Hope you are resting up this weekend. Smashing embies. Praying they're sticky  

Cal - Great embies. Glad ET went smoothly for you. I hope they are snuggling in and keeping warm  

Doods - great to have them close together. They'll be great playmates and bestest of friends  

Crazybabe - I hope we hear from you again. It looks like we are at similar stages in our cycle. My AF arrived today...only 2 days late. Hope yours doesn't keep you waiting too long.

Nothing to report today. Just having a quiet weekend at home. Feeling a little bit weepy and moody. DH is being an absolute star looking after me.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Awww-Murtle sorry to hear you are feeling weepy....but DH sounds like he's doing a fab job at spoiling you.  How's the plumbing working during the night?   Hopefully this is your practice for what's to come!  Yes, 2 weeks to go  and panic has set in! 

Kizzy and Cal-well done both of you, what fantastic results-hope they are settling in nicely!

Jilly-how's it going so far?

Erika-ha ha to the tenalady!  Better get going with the pelvic floor exercises, though!

Hi to all, hope you're having a good weekend.  xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Murtle

I'm still here, on day 10 now of DR, still no AF yet though, my cramoing pains have seemed to have disappeared though, thank gos, they were very painful, my BLS is on the 16th Oct, when is yours?

How are you feeling?

Crazybabe


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm on day 11 of downregging today. BSL is on 12th Oct. 

It's ok so far, though feeling a bit [email protected] tonight....af pain, weepy and moody. I'll be ok tomorrow if I can get a good night's sleep ......please


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Cally

Welcome to our thread. We're a small but friendly bunch. Watch out for Erica & Jilly...there a bit   but the rest of us are pretty sane. Just shout if you need any help.

There a few of us cycling the same time as you so we'll all keep each other company.

Best of luck with this cycle    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yeah cally, watch out for that jilly


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Kim's no better...she usually starts them off then steps back and let's them take all the blame


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome Cally, lovely to have you on board, good luck with your down regging hope it doesn't effect you too much    love to everyone else


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi 

Kizzy, Personally I am going to test on the 17th because then if I get a negative I will be more prepared for the results of the test the next day as I dont want to break down at the clinic.  I know is really naughty to test early but I want to be prepared for whats in store.  Why do you have to wait until the 19th for you test result, can the clinic not ring you the same day?

Cally, welcome to the thread how are you getting on with D/R?

Murtle, Sorry you are feeling so down did you manage to get a good night's sleep at last?

Hi Candy thanks for the good wishes.

I am feeling absolutely crap today!  the day after egg transfer I woke up with a stinking cold passed on to me by my beloved partner.  I have spent the last 2 days in bed, just as well I am off work as I really dont feel like doing very much at all.  I am dreading going downstairs as there will be a mountain of washing up to battle my way through cause the dishwasher is broken.  At least when that is done I can do what I do best, lie on the settee with a hot drink watching a dvd.

cal x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kizzy – Well done you   2 grade 1 embies onboard how fantastic. Now rest up, think positive & I hope your 2ww passes by quickly     
Cal –   to you too, another 2 fab embies on board. Sending you lots of     keep yourself occupied & I hope your 2ww flies by. Hope that nasty cold goes soon too   
No pressure ladies but it’s been a while since we’ve had IVF   so we are looking forward to the best news from you both on the 18th or 17th by the sounds of it   

Murtle – Isn’t acu great   I’ve done it with my last 2 cycles & always feel so relaxed afterwards that I want to go to sleep. I’m not going to make anything of you being “Stagnant” I just looked up alternative words & was given Inactive, Dull, Heavy & Dormant   No need for me to say anything at all really mate. Only slightly funnier than that is the fact that you feel “stranger than normal” how on earth is that possible! Loved your idea of not paying everyone, thankfully work is a little better thank you. Sending you lots of     whilst d/r, it’s sh*t but this journey will be so worth it poppet just keep focused on the end result    It won’t be too long until you start stimming & then you will begin to feel so much better. Good luck for your scan on Friday   
Crazybabe – Hello & welcome  to the gang. I hope you start to feel better soon, d/r isn’t the best feeling in the world but it's the 1st big step in achieving your IVF dream so worth it. Good luck for your scan on 16th.
Ricekrispie – 2 weeks to go, wohooooooooooooooo     
Cally – Hello & welcome aboard. I hope you are finding d/r ok. This is a nice little thread & you’ll make some good friends   You’re cycling with a few oldies (meant literally   ) at the moment so you’ll be sharing the journey. Please don’t take too much notice of Murtle, she’s right about Jilly but that's about it. They are both "special" people  To confirm this fact, please just ask Murtle how she wears her swimming costume & Jilly where she fell asleep at the weekend   Enough said.   for your scan on the 17th, a great day, my niece’s 2nd birthday!
Doods – Where’s your new ticker?   When’s the new baby due? Imagine another Lola, she’s so scrummy   
Ajax – Hope all is well with you  
Jilly –    it was nice knowing you   

Hope everyone is having a good Monday, well as good as Mondays can be.

Erica.


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Kizzy and Cal - hope you are relaxing and looking after those lovely embies!    

I think I would go with the sample bottle then pee stick suggestion. I tested early for my IVF and got into the faint line am i or not dilemma but with a digital you won't have that problem. 

Murtle - hope you are flowing nicely (but not in the night so you can get some sleep). Not too long til your scan now and then the joys of stimming.

Hi to Cally and Crazybabe - so nice that there a few of you cycling together.

Erica - no ticker yet. Waiting 'til my 12 week scan as I don't want to tempt fate. Think little one will be due around 28th April. if she is another Lola I'll be very happy - I love her soo much. I just wish some of my good luck would rub off on here as you ladies deserve it soo much    .

D x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Cal, I have to POST my pee sample cos hossie is 80 miles there and back! So I have to post it on 18th, then phone up 19th for results, hope postal strike isnt on!!!


I havent done much relaxing the last 2 days!! Was away for day and night yesterday in a lovely harbour village, did quite a bit of walking ( a lot of uphill too!) and today our car broke down so had a mission getting that all sorted and getting home by bus! So I'm tired out! and we have no car - not worth fising, gone to scrap! So on the hunt for a new car this week!!    

I'm so tired now, going for a rest.

feel quite positive though, not been stressed at all even with car breaking down!! 

Hello everyone else!!!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning ladies, 

Cal - how are you coping with all the strenuous activity of changing channels on the TV remote?   Leave the washing up…you can always use paper plates   Remember to visualise those embies snuggling in for the winter  

Kizzy – Don’t stress if there is another postal strike…the clear blue digital is as good (probably better) than the test they use so do your own test to put your mind at rest. I know you were going to anyway. The harbour village sounds lovely and romantic.   to the car braking down. Sad to see t going to the great car park in the sky but at least you can have some fun choosing a new one. Promise me you put your feet up and get a few minutes rest  

Cally – How’s the downregging going? Have you turned into the evil shedevil yet?   The hot flushes and night sweats are delightful aren’t they  

Erica – Thanks for the pm. I will reply when I’ve finished reading it. I’m on page 22 at the moment….only another 8 to go!   Jilly’s DH is spot on with what he calls you  I’ve got another acu session this afternoon. I’m really looking forward to it. My therapist is lovely and great fun. Had a fit of giggles when she asked me to poke my tongue out….ended up doing it like this   Spot on with the stagnant definitions….you know me so well 

Jilly – Just where did you fall asleep…not on the toilet again!      to my “special” friend. 

Ricecrispie – The countdown has begun….Good luck sweetie…Can’t wait to hear your news. I hope you’ve told DH to tell us your news  

Crazybabe – downregging is the pits isn’t it   I promise you that these symptoms will ease off once you start stimming. I notice you’re from my neck of the woods. Are you having Tx at the Heath or Swansea?

Doods – ahhh! That’s a lovely sweet thing to say….come and give me a rub  

Candy and Amanda –   

I’m feeling great again. AF has been horrendous but the pain had eased off now. I have no worries about my lining being thin enough on Friday (sorry is tmi). I’ve started getting a few hot flushes, which I’m kind of relieved about because if definitely means that down regging is working. I had to keep a food diary this week for my acu therapist….I think she might find the reason why I’m stagnant   ….well it was af week and Wales bombed out of the world cup so what’s a girl to do 

I’d better dash….loads of chores today.

luv’n’hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Murtle

Where are you from, i am having treatment at CARU (The Heath) hope your DR is going ok, have your AF come yet, i am still waiting for mine, had all the other horrible symtoms though, hot flushes, cramping pains, crying and very snappy.  I notice that you started DR a day before me, when is your BL scan and EC booked for.
Hope you keeping well

Keep in touch  

Crazybabe
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doods - That's a lovely thing to say   When is your 12 week scan? You keep supporting us the way you do & send us some  & we'll all get there too.
Kizzy & Cal -             hope you are both doing ok & making the most of chilling out, eating & watching tv. As good as halfway there now girls  
Jilly - If you're looking in, like you but not asleep yet! 
Cally - Hope d/r is going well, don't you just love those sweats  
Murtle - Enjoy acu this afternoon  I could do with it today my stress levels are rising nicely! Bet your food diary is even longer than my pm  especially with the added stress of England winning! Sorry AF gave you a hard time but hey, this will be your last one for a very long time      so it doesn't matter! Good luck for your scan Friday, here's to stims at the weekend  
Crazybabe - A big  for d/r it's cr*p isn't it. Hope  arrives soon, when is your scan? Just keep focused on the fact that it's all going to be worth it 

Love to all,

Erica.xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

I havent been doing too much relaxing, I did for first three days Et onwards, but I hate lying around and am sure the embies dont mind me doing stuff! Not been doing the housework though   Been up and about around town and stuff and going to look for a new car today, I've been going to bed early though and sleeping well, I honestly feel fine, and very normal but then I think about being PUPO and I feel really happy!!     

Had a few weird twinges this am almost like an orgasm!!!!      It was just as I was waking up and still half asleep, very strange, does anyone know what it means?

I am hoping and praying my embies have implanted now     love you lil uns   

Sending all of you girls masses of baby dust   and loads of happy and positive thoughts


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

kizzymouse said:


> Had a few weird twinges this am almost like an orgasm!!!!     It was just as I was waking up and still half asleep, very strange, does anyone know what it means?


Probably that you were having a rather lovely dream featuring George Clooney  

Crazybabe - we're at the same clinic  My af started Sunday (2 days late), bls this Friday and ec 26th Oct. Don't worry about af being late, it's normal when you're downregging so long as it has started before bls. I hope I can find my way to the new clinic...I had trouble finding the last one


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kizzy - Wohoooooo    order me one of those please!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

you girls!!! I wasnt dreaming of anything in particular it was just a weird sensation, was hoping it might be implantation or something!    

got a new car - pick it up saturday - Renault Clio 1.2 2003 3 door hatchback in metallic grey. Got £500 off for cash! Its small reliable easy to run and maintain and cheap to run too!!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Cal

How's your DR going hun! mine are going ok, didn't hurt so much today, i must be getting used to them now.  My AF   hasn't arrived yet, i ma on day 13 now of the DR, hopefully she will hurry up and arrive, got my BL scan on Tuesay next week (16th) i hope i will be able to start stimming.

We just have to think positive don't we!  

crazybabe


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Lots of rubs and                               

to all of you lovely ladies.

Murtle  - Hope the accu went well and she didn't give you too much fo a hard time about your food diary!

Erica   to whoever is stressing you.

Love to all - gotta do some work  .

Dx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hi doods, I prob said this before but lola is beautiful and it is one of the names I really like!!  

Did you know you were pregnant?

I feel absolutely normal except for a few flutterings down south now and again!!  

I actually feel very healthy and relaxed. Probably cos I am off work  

I suppose its way to early for enuff hcg to kick in to produce symptoms if I was lucky enuff for my lil beans to take     

Lots of baby dust to you all!!


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is okay.

Read an article in a magazine about Halle Berry she kept all of her negative pregnancy tests she took before finally finding out she was pregnant!  If I did that I would have a house full...

Nearly halfway through my 2ww and to be honest not really feeling pregnant, yesterday I had lots of cramps and felt like AF was on her nasty way, I felt like this during my IUI so I cant help but feel it hasnt happened for us.  Was going to ring the clinic but really dont want to bother them with anything trivial.

I might try getting myself out of the house tomorrow as I am getting cabin fever.

Hi Crazybabe, I am actually on my 2ww, it does get easier honest.

Cally, I test on the 18th officially but on the 17th unofficially.

Murtle, how are you getting on now?  Any more side effects? I found the worst one to be tiredness.  

Sending lots of positive vibes to you all...


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Looks like we'll be testing the same day Cal - remember its too early for symptoms and pessaries can give you af style cramps!

Sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Kizzy and Cal,

I didn't know I was pregnant until I did the test (both times). Felt completely normal up til then and for about 3 weeks after until the MS kicked in. Try to stay     and keep thinking about your little bean snuggling in and growing nicely.

D x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

for our lovely 2wwers Cal and Kizzy. Halfway there now girls. Hope you aren't driven too   this last week.

My baseline scan went relatively ok this morning. Lining nice and thin and no cysts. There’s a couple of things they are concerned about and need to monitor me a bit closer. For that reason stimms have been put back til Monday. Ec has therefore been moved to 29th Oct. Bring it on  


I'll only be 2 days ahead of you Cally when you start stimming  

Hope you all have a great weekend

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CALLY71 said:


> Murtle.. What is Erica's nickname.. share it with us


You'll have to ask Jilly about that 

I'm too afraid of Erica to share....she might set her mom on me again


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but AF turned up last night.  Feeling absolutely devastated, cant stop crying.  It just seems so unfair....

Sorry no personals

Hugs xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm devastated for you Cal honey,               , take care of yourself. 

I havent had af yet, but got the pains  

Hoping for   

Hello everyone else, how are you all? Sending you lots of baby dust


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh Cal 
I'm so very sorry to read your news   
I know only too well how you are feeling & how much it hurts  You cry all you want hunny it's better to let it all out. You & DH have lots of cuddles & give each other as much tlc as you can. 

It does get easier sweetheart, you just have to take one day at a time, small steps. Each day you will get stronger, you really will   & this cycle will have taught your clinic so much about you & the way your body responds that they will be able to do more for you next time. Unfortunately the 1st time is very much a learning curve.

Sending you lots of  &  please pm me if there is anything I can do or if you just want to have a good rant. Take care & remember onwards & upwards   you will still get your dream.

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doods -       for your 12 week scan lovely, it can't be too far away now can it? I'm not feeling quite so stressed now thank you & have other things to focus on, I'm trying very hard to let work go whoosh straight over my head  
Crazybabe - Any sign of  yet? She's a right b*gger isn't she, always here when you don't want her & never here when you do  Wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow, hope all goes well   
Kizzy - Ooooooh not long now       I think your 2ww has gone quickly, how about you? Have you had any more of those lovely twinges or was it just the excitement of the new car  Not long to go now.
Cally - One of my IUI nicknames is Treacle Puff, I think it was because I am lovely & sweet  Don't worry about your neighbours seeing you injecting, I'm sure you have done worse to scare them, have they ever seen you walking round in your underwear  Glad your cycle is going to plan & sending you masses of         for this cycle. Good luck for your scan Weds & here's to 2nd time lucky ICSI  
Murtle - How's you? Thanks for pm & I think you're in no position to talk about me missus  It's taken me all weekend to read it, well I was napping inbetween  Glad all went well at your scan & here's to the start of stimming today       You will start to feel so much better now, I almost said "normal" then but corrected myself  The 29th will be here before you know it hun. And yes please do remember that my mom IS still keeping an eye on you 

Love to all, happy Monday.

Erica.xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Cal hon I'm so sorry   . Take some time out with DH and we're all here for you when you need us. As Erica said try not to be too disheartened as the lessons learned from this tx will help your clinic when you're ready to go again.

Kizzy - Keeping everything crossed for you hon    

Good luck to Murtle and Cally for stimming.

Erica - Glad you aren't letting work stress you - you've definitely got more important things to do that   . Scan is on Wednesday - really nervous for some reason.

 to Crazybabe and Jilly and anyone else I've missed.

D x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie to let you know my daughter is here...had a shock emergency c-section last week but she is here and perfect!  We are in awe and totally in love-all the pain and lack of sleep is so worth it!

Sorry, no personals now but best of luck to all!


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Congratulations ricecrispie on the arrival of your precious daughter!

          

Enjoy every second!

Amanda x​


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats rice Crispie!!!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Cal 

I am so very sorry to hear your news  

I know right now it hurts like hell but I promise you it will get easier. Just take one day at a time. Spend time looking after yourself and DH and having lots of cuddles  

Erica is right….and I don’t often admit that  ….but unfortunately the first cycle is very much a learning curve. The clinic now knows a lot more about you how you respond to treatment. They will be able to tailor your next Tx plan better when you are ready to try again.

Much love to you and your DH

Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning ladies, 

Crazybabe ~ Good luck for baseline scan today  

Doods ~ Good luck for your scan tomorrow. I’m sure you have nothing to worry about  

Kizzy ~ Good luck for testing. Not sure if you’re testing tomorrow or holding out til Thursday      

Cally ~ Good luck for bls Wednesday   I’m sure your neighbours have you sussed by now   I have the same problem with my washboard tummy ……if only   Hope your client can put it on his expense account….could work out very expensive for him otherwise   Remember you only drink champagne darling! 

Erica ~ treacle puff, how sweet  More like a fruit bat   Hope your doing ok  

Jilly ~ Where have you gone indeed. You’re needed to throw darts at Cally’s tummy. Flat.... my 

Ajax/Looby ~ Can one of you (or ask the bubble master very nicely) reset my bubbles to 7777. Some plonker has been messing with them  

My first stimms jab went in last night. A bit of a palaver having to mix all them vials. I have to do 2 jabs of 3 powders each. Decided to do one each side for each ovary  

Luv’n’hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TO
RICECRISPIE & DH
ON THE BIRTH OF THEIR
PRECIOUS DAUGHTER
LOTS OF LOVE
MURTLE
XXX
    ​
Hope it wasn't too traumatic an experince for you. You sound wonderfully happy. Can't wait for more details.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

was naughty and tested a day early   - BFN, no AF but pessaries prob keeping it away.

will still send my urine sample to hossie tomorrow and prob test again to make sure but cant see result changing!   

thanks for all your support girls, I dont think we'll be trying again, getting too old for this lark!!!  

sending you all positive thoughts


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh Kizzy

Perhaps you just tested too early hun, don't be too down on yourself.

Take it easy and try and relax. (TRY)

i start my stimming Tuesday next week as hospital badly planned things, i had my BL scan yesterday which was great, everything well and expected to started the stimming yesterday but apparently the clinic are so busy i have to delay it an week longer, so my EC/ET will be later now too, week com 05th Nov.

Crazybabe


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

Thank you for all your kind words, I have come to terms with the situation more now and have started looking ahead.  We have still got to the hospital tomorrow as they will still want to take my blood test and I am going to find out how we go about using our frosties.  We have 2 frosties which are 4 cell grade 2, havent got a clue if thats good or not but we are going to try and go for FET.  I was all ready to give up on all this fertility stuff yesterday but my partner said he is not going to stop until the day they say it is physically impossible for me to get pregnant!! I am so lucky to have him, he is such a darling.

Kizzy, I know how devastated you must be feeling but there is still a chance you that you could still be pregnant, try and relax tonight and see what the hospital come back with.  I really hope you get the BFP you deserve.  Hugs xx

Ricecrispie, CONGRATULATIONS to you both on the birth of you daughter!!!!, you give me hope.

Cally, cant you get DH to do the injections?  I always found it easier that way especially when you are having 3 injections a day.  how did your scan go?

Murtle, hope you are feeling better now that you are stimming.  I had to do 2 jabs of 4 vials in each one so I know what you are going through but its amazing how quickly you just get used to it isn't it?  I felt really odd once I had to give up taking the injections as I had so gotten into the routine.

Erica, thank you for your kind words.  You are right it does get easier,  I will get my dream, I will become a mummy, I have to keep telling myself that.

Crazybabe, how are you getting on?

Hi Doods hope you are well.

Hello to anybody else I have missed.

Hugs Cal xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Cal, glad you are feeling better, and its great you have frosties   I have started spotting so looks like it is over now   

I wasnt going to do it again but after speaking to DP, he thinks we should give it another go, would be selfish of me not to cos got another 2 free goes on NHS.  

Hope I can do it soon.

I wont drop down the waiting list now will I?
I hope I can do it in jan or something.

Hope everyone else is doing good


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Kizzy

I would not have thought that you would drop down the waiting list but check with them when you next speak to them.  I am glad you are going to continue with treatment, its great news that you can still get another 2 IVFs on the nhs, we are going to have to pay for any more that we have so you see there is a silver lining. 

We will get pregnant, I just know we will...

Take it easy.

cal xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

we will do it next time hun xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Kizzy,

I am so very sorry to read your news   

I was so hoping for a different outcome for you   Life is so unfair.

Good to see you already making plans for another go. You've had such a lovely positive attitude throughout this cycle that will carry you through the next few weeks. Your clinic will have learnt a lot from this cycle and fingers crossed you can try again in January and get that very much deserved BFP.

Take some time to nurture yourself

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning ladies

I feeling a bit [email protected]  today....exhausted and weepy. Think those hormones are definietly kicking in. Spent most of the morning curled up on the sofa with a hot water bottle. Also feeling very unsociable, even with my poor DH   I'm going to drag m,yself out into the autumn sunshine and go and feed the ducks to see if that helps. Maybe buy some choccie on the way back  

Crazybabe ~ The clinic is pretty awful on the admin side of things. I had a lot of problems with them last year but they've been good with me so far on this cycle. Glad the baseline scan was fine. Won't be long before you can start the stimms. So it's a bonfire baby for you...you'll have to call him Guy. I'm due for ET on Halloween so my embie willbe called Damien  

Cally ~ Hope your BLS went according to plan yesterday.

I finally worked out how to mix my Menopur powders. So much easier when you tiopit upside down....typical Murtle to do things backwards or the wrong way up  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Murtle

I have been Dr now for 20 days, will be glad to start stimming on tuesday, i got my EC week commencing 05th Nov,i have noticed yesterday that i have been having a discharge, its like liquid, whether it's a irritation or infection from the scan on tuesday i don't now, me and DH had   tuesday evening so it may be from that too, sorry too much information, i emailed the clinic at caru as i was a bit concerned if it was an infection i might of needed antibiotics to clear it up before i start stimming on Tuesday next week, its stopping a bit now though, have anyone else had this after a scan.

Andie - Hope all went well today with your BL scan.

Cally - Hope all well with your scan yesterday

Crazybabe


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning ladies

I'm feeling a lot brighter now. I've been out for a few walks enjoying the lovely autumn sunshine and treated myself to a lovely bar of G&B  

My ovaries are really achy which I'm hoping to be a good sign. Scan on Monday so don't have long to wait. I remember last time my right ovary was really uncomfortable and there wasn't a single follie on there  I'm hoping to beat my record and get a minimum of 6 follies this time. 

Cally - Good luck with your scan on Monday  

Erica - Where are you   Hope you are OK

Crazybabe - Good luck for stimms next week  

Cal -   Good to see you are starting to look more positive about the future. Your dreams WILL come true  

Kizzy -   Look after yourself this weekend

JED - Any news?

Lotus - Hope all is well with you and your daughter   Can't wait for more info  

Doods - I hope the scan went well on Wed. Any news?

Have a great weekend

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies

Murtle hon thanks for the pm. Sorry I haven't been on with my news but was really busy at work and then organising Lola's tea party for today. I also didn't want to upset Cal and Kizzy   . The scan went well - one little jumping bean and it is starting to seem real now - DH and I couldn't really believe it until we saw for ourselves. Told all the rellies today so they are shocked but delighted.

Glad you are feeling better after some nice walks and some G&B. Here is a little follie dance for you hon
                       

Good luck for the scan on Monday - here's hoping you beat your record but remember it only takes one!

Cal and Kizzy - hope you are both ok   .

Crazybabe - Good luck for starting stimming.

Cally - hope the scan went well and you have started your 3 injections per day   . What will the neighbours think!

Big  to Erica, Jilly and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cally - Six pack ooooooohhhhhh I'm going to wet myself    
Doods - Great to hear that your scan went well  now isn't it about time that you started that new ticker missus  or are you waiting until after the baby has arrived? Hope you all had fun at Lola's tea party & that you remembered to save me some cake  
Cal -  you will be a mummy don't loose sight of that. Glad you're feeling a little stronger & positive each day. You're doing really well. 4 cell, grade 2 embies are great & I did FET in March so if there is anything I can help you with, please feel free to ask  
Crazybabe - Glad your baseline scan went well &  as you start stimming on Tuesday. You will start to feel so much better now. You won't be too far behind Murtle & Cally with ec will you. Looking forward to great news from all 3 of you      
Cally - I'll try again. No can't do it        six pack! Sorry can't speak.
RiceCrispie -       Congratulations to you & DH on the birth of your beautiful baby daughter. So pleased to hear that you are both doing well, please pop on soon with a few more details for us, we need her name for a start!  
Ajax -  hope all is well with you & yours.
Murtle - Quote "Erica is right"    you said so!!! Glad you've finally seen the light. Must just ask when you say you are feeling "brighter" I presume you mean bright as in happy you can't mean as in clever can you  Wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow          it will be another step closer to the making of Damien  Sorry you've been feeling weepy, keep that/those chin(s) up missus!   
Cally - Right, I'll try again. Hope you've managed to get your injections through all that muscle, should you need any suggestions for finding your "fat" areas I'm sure a mirror will help  Wishig you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow, here's a little follie dance or you...........
[fly]             [/fly] 
Looking forward to good news tomorrow & hope you've behaved with those powders 

Love to all,
Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kizzy
I didn't forget you I just wanted to post seperately   
I was so very sorry to read your news   & hope that you are doing ok. Like I said to Cal, please give yourself time, don't rush decisions, cry all you want get as much tlc from DH as you can  Each day things do get easier & you will feel stronger & more able to see a way forward. The 1st time is a learning curve for all concerned, it doesn't help at the time of failure but when you look back in a few weeks/months time it will make sense. Sending you love   &   strength.

Must also give you a   for the "I'm too old for this lark" comment. I'm 39 too & have never felt more determined in my life! I'll hold your zimmer if you hold mine!

Take care,

Erica.xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Erica, that made me laugh!   

actually I think I am abnormal cos I've put it behind me already, cant find it in myself  to grieve too long for somethig i didnt really have   Yes i know I'm strange but I just want to look forward and get on with round 2!!!  

Good luck to all you lovely ladies   I'll be sticking around to watch you get bfp's and give me some hope that this damn thing CAN work!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kizzy   
That's my girl! It's amazing how much strength we find & how we bounce back isn't it. You're not abnormal, well no more abnormal than the rest of us  (taking Murtle & Cally out of the equation of course!). I have been just like you after each failure, upset for a while but planning my next step within a week  I just can't help myself.

You make sure you stick around, it's not worth going anywhere as you'll be starting tx again before you know it & in the mean time we WILL see some  on here I just know it     & that will show you that it really does work!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cally & Murtle
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
good luck for your scans today ladies,

Erica.xxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*    I HAVE 5 FOLLIES    *​


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*HOORAY FOR THE MAGNIFICENT THREE !!!*


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

[fly]                                 

                        

                                   [/fly]​


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Go 
Follies 
Go  ​


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

[fly]*    GO GIRLFRIENDS   
   WELL DONE CALLY & MURTLE   
   EC NEXT WEEK OOOH EXCITING TIMES     * [/fly]​


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Off shopping now Cally, but bubbles are looking much better   
Glad you've got all 4 injections done but how do you manage it with that washboard stomach of yours  
Like I said you & Murtle are doing really well, your scans are very early & as we are aware you are both slow developers


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hope you have a lovely day Kizzy

Lots of love
Murtle
xxx​


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

At least Cally remembered to take her knickers off....I didn't


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Bubbles sorted for you   

xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cally's never had any problem getting her knickers off, ask her DH   He normally doesn't mind but does get   when it's during their weekly shop at Asda   

So what happened to you Murtle? Did you forget to remove your Bridget Jones'? Hope you at least remembered to prune your lady garden


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*HAPPY 40TH BIRTHDAY KIZZYMOUSE
HOPE YOU HAVE A FAB DAY
LOTS OF LOVE, ERICA.XX*
        ​
*PS. You kept that quiet during our "chat" yesterday, I didn't realise you were so much older than me!!  *


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

For tomorrow...........................

  
*HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY LOLA
WISHING A SPECIAL GIRL
A VERY SPECIAL DAY.
LOTS OF LOVE, ERICA.XX*
  ​


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just thought I would let you all know that I heard from Jilly shes doing well, just unable to post at the moment Cx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

ERIKA said:


> So what happened to you Murtle? Did you forget to remove your Bridget Jones'? Hope you at least remembered to prune your lady garden


I got a bit confused ....must be the drugs  ....or maybe 'cos I'm a slow developer.....my teachers used to say the same thing  The consultant was scanning me and that kinda threw me a bit at first. I was distracted by trying to tell her my history, even though she was reading my file at the same time. Made her laugh though. And yes, she did comment on my excellent, if slightly unusual, gardening skills 

Thanks Candy for letting us know about Jily.....I haven't really noticed that she was missing  I guess she was always in Erica's shadow 

Thanks for the update Doods  Glad to see everything is OK, you had me worried. I gather it's a special day in your house today as a certain special young lady is having her first birthday. I think I shall take a walk to the shops and treat myself to a cake to help her celebrate....any excuse 

 *HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY LOLA*  ​


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Erika!! Yes I'm sooooo much older than you !!!

thanks for birthday wishes girls, good luck to you all!!      

Happy Birthday to Lola!!!


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIZZY*

I am not too far behind you.

Hi Cally and Murtle, well done on your scans. 

Hi Erica thanks, I might be picking your brains about FET then if you have been through it. The hospital have said I cant do anything till after christmas as I have to give my body a rest. I can wait to get started again I must be mad!

Hi to everyone else I have missed, I can't stay long I am supposed to be working!

Hugs cal xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Thank you for Lola's birthday wishes. We had a lovely day opening presents and playing with her new toys and we went to a soft play with some of her little friends. Can't believe how quickly it has gone! She even got a new birthday tooth!

Kizzy   to you hon.

Cal - good for you raring to go. Shame you have to wait til after Christmas, just make sure you make the most of the break and have a few   while you can - hopefully you'll be off it for a while after that!    

Cally and Murtle - Well done on all those lovely follies. Here is another little dance for more good luck.

        

Erica - Big mwahs to you   hon. What are you up to at the mo? Sorry brain isn't working. Are you starting tx or enjoting any more sausage fests!

D x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope Cally & Murtles follies are still growing


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Certaintly feels like. My ovaries are killing me....feels like 50 follies not 5! 

Wish I was scanned again today. I'm dying to see what's going on in there. 

Thanks for the follie dance Doods   We need all the help we can get


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Cally....you can hit refresh now


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I know. I don't think anybody's interested in us pair of nutters   We'll just have to amuse ourselves or shame some others into playing with us  

Scan is 10:15. Luckily this clinic is only 15 miles away. Better than when we had to travel to London on the last cycle. What time are you embarrassing yourself again  

200 miles!!!! Hope you can claim that on work expenses


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

murtle said:


> I know. I don't think anybody's interested in us pair of nutters  We'll just have to amuse ourselves or shame some others into playing with us


If you pair have included me in the above statement then     to both of you.
If you haven't, then  &  & lots of     for tomorrow.

Erica


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Candy - I hadn't realised how  it was without Jilly, great isn't it  Hope all is well with you & the boys.
Kizzy - Oh  4 0 so how does it feel? I need to prepare myself  Just remember poppet "life begins" & we will begin new lives at 40 (well when I'm eventually there ) as mummies, not with bandages mind you  
Cal - I'll help all I can with your FET questions  It's so much easier then a fresh cycle because there is no stimming so less injections & scans etc. It would be right to do it after Xmas, they usually like you to have a couple of "proper" AF's before starting another tx. It gives you a rest too which although we sometimes don't want, really is for the best  
Doods - Glad that Lola had a fab 1st birthday, where did that year go then  Love the new ticker  & must say it's about time. No sausage for me  DF is in Poland at the moment so by the time he comes home I won't have seen him for 7/8 weeks. Then there will be more sausage on offer than if you were at a bbq  
Cally -  Jawache only said what *YOU* told her to  so don't go giving it Billy Big B*lls missus! Wishing you lots of    for your scan tomorrow & even more luck to the poor staff who have to deal with you! I'm sure *YOU* will be telling them how many follies you've got & when *YOU* will be having EC  
Murtle -


murtle said:


> We need all the help we can get


 You're not wrong    both of you! Hope you enjoyed the cake you had for Lola's birthday, I followed your example & had a choc chip cake which was very nice indeed. When's the next birthday for us to celebrate  Wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow            I'll be thinking of you at 10.15 just as I'm tucking into my breakfast!

Love to all not mentioned  

Erica.xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

murtle said:


> I know. I don't think anybody's interested in us pair of nutters  We'll just have to amuse ourselves or shame some others into playing with us


Sorry Erica, of course that doesn't apply to you 

I was just feeling a tad bit sorry for myself last night. It just reminded me of the school sports day where I was always the last to finish my race and everyone had stopped cheering  But I know with you, Cally and the other lovely ladies who support this thread cheering from the sidelines I'll get there....in my own time of course


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry Murtle but that comparison made me  Good job someone's made me titter today eh!
Here you are heading for that finishing line, 
Cally is alongside you 
& I am a bit behind you both  (that does not require any further comment from you or Cally  )

We all feel sorry for ourselves sometimes, it's not surprising considering what we are going through so don't be hard on yourself. Sending you a really huge  & like I've said before pick that/those chin(s) up off the floor. All the way mate, all for one & one for all    

Now s*d off & let me go back to work


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Murtle (((hugs)))

We won't stop cheering especially when you get that elusive BFP


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Murtle and Cally...

I'm here... read every day but never manage to get round to posting   to me!!

Good Luck.. we need some more good news from the 'old' crowd!!!!

Lots of love to you both 

Love Starr and Daisy xxxxx     plus a few mwahs!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle & Cally, I am also right behind you although not as close as Erica   

Good luck tommorow girls


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Boys are good thanks Cally, Jacob is so full of attitude hes like a teenager, he comes out with the most hilarious things, Lucas is a complete cutie and Jacob knows exactly what buttons to press to make him cry  hope you sleep well and those follies keep growing over night Cx

Hope I haven't gone on too much about my boys, don't worry you can all get your own back when you get those BFPs x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Good luck Murtle & Cally! 
  

         
Go girls, GO!!! Grow follies GROW!!!
I'm right behind you too - but just in the emotional sense, not the physical! 
Loads of         to you BOTH!
Love Molly
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm still lurking girls, is sometimes hard to keep saying positive things when you've had such a disappointment  

But I'm ok, onwards and upwards - sending you all lots of      hope its all your turns next


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry to see that your IVF didn't work, Kizzy  

Waiting for news murtle & Cally !!! x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hit refresh Cally....you have mail


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

No way you two. we need to know ! x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

IT's date 

   *GROW FOLLIES GROW*   

Good for you Cally. Bet they've never come anyone quite like you before  There is still plenty of time for them to grow, remember you're only on day 10 so by Sunday they will be lovely and juicy. Don't understand why they are so mean with the drugs 

            for Sunday


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Murtle

Glad your follies growing nicely, i'm on day 4 of my stimming today my headaches are better now thanks godness, i got my scan on the 30th oct next tuesday (day  of stimming, i wonder how many follies i'l have by then mmmmm.  When is your EC/ET dates hun.  Good luck with every stage, are you on puregon too.

Crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Cal

Yes i will make sure i drink plenty of milk, full fat milk or skimmed or doesn't it really matter which, just a quick question, we are suppose to have AF while stimming are we, as i'm sure i read somewhere on here that someone was waiting for their AF to arrive while stimming, i do feel as if i am going to get one though, perhaps its just my mind playing tricks again (Hormones) hey!

How long have you been stimming for hun!  When is your scan and EC.

Crazybabe


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

The fab five have multiplied and I now have the Super six    

There is a 7th that may be too small and a number of tiddlers that probably won't mature. EC has been delayed until Tuesday to let the smaller ones catch up. They've given me an extra 2 days of Menopur to help them grow.

Feeling very pleased with myself this afternoon  

What time is your scan Crazybabe? We might cross paths in the waiting room  

a little follie dance for you and Cally:

                 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

Cally, I am sure you will be fine, I was told I might have to abandon my cycle but in the last few days my follies seem to grow like mad in the last couple of days!  I think it must have been the telling off I gave them... 

Murtle, fab news, really pleased for you both. 

Erika, did you have medicated or non-medicated FET?  I cant decide which is best.

Crazybabe, good luck for you scan next week.

cal xx


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Kizzy

Dont feel too down, I can understand what you are going through, I have been up and down the last couple of weeks, one minute I am okay and the next I am in floods of tears.  

I really wanted to be pregnant for my 40th birthday but that isnt going to happen now.  The other day I heard through the grapevine that one of my friends was pregnant and they werent even trying!! apparently she hasnt told me direct cause she knows how much we have been trying for one ourselves, I couldnt be more happy for her but at the same time it just really hurts as I feel so empty inside.

I am hoping 2008 will be the year for us both. 

Take care

Hugs cal xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Brilliant news Murtle and think you have made the right decision Cally

Cal2, I will drink to that hope its your year Cal & Kizzy 2008


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all,

Cally ~ Oooh! Get you  with your welsh. Of course I haven't got a clue what you're saying   I live in Wales but unfortunately haven't mastered the language  

Cal ~ the emotional rollercoaster doesn't end after the 2ww does it   It's perfectly normal to feel the way you do. Hopefully the pain becomes less with each passing day. It is so hard to deal with other people's good news right now. I know you are pleased for her but you are still mourning the collapse of your dream for a baby this month. Do what you need to protect yourself and I hope you will feel stronger soon. Here's to 2008 and the year your dreams come true 

Kizzy ~ Hope you're letting off some steam  Have you had a review yet on your Tx cycle?

Erica ~ How clever of you to know I have three chins   Thanks for your kind words   I hope I can return the favour  

Candy ~ Thanks for the never ending support   The boys sound as gorgeous as ever

Starr ~ Thanks hun. Though where you find the time to post I'll never know. Daisy is just perfect  

Molly ~ Where have you been hiding? I gather you've been incredibly busy moving offices. Lovely to see you again  

Crazybabe ~ Good luck with Tuesday's scan    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*GROW FOLLIES GROW*   

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Cally      ​


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Just popped in to send some         to everyone at the moment!  Along with some      

Cally - Hope the scan brings good news tomorrw, or should I say today!!

I am keeping up with you all - just not getting a chance to post too much right now, thanks to my parents being here!  I mean, how inconsiderate could you get  

Love

Amanda x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Candy - You could never go on about your boys too much silly billy  we just love hearing about them. You are always very caring & sensitive  & we love you for that.
Cal -  I did have medicated FET, I wasn't given a choice but didn't mind as I prefer it when the hospital have got control.   to you, you will have up & down days & shed many tears but that's natural & part of the healing process. Focus on being pregnant AT 40 that's what I intend to be    
Doods - Love to you, Lola & bump  
Starr - Daisy is gorgeous  you must feel so proud. And you're right it's good to see the "oldies" cracking on with tx eh Cally  & Murtle   
Molly - Lovely to "see" you poppet  how's the new office coming along?
Crazybabe -    for your scan on Tuesday, hope those follies are growing nicely.
Kizzy -  to you too, one day at a time. Join my gang-to-be the pregnant at 40 group  2008 WILL be our year, hold on to that thought.
Amanda -   hope all is well with you & that you are having fun with your parents.
Hope you're all having a good weekend,

Erica.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle
Wohoooooooo here's to the super 6  sensational 7  or terrific 10  however many you have at EC on Tuesday you have done really well & should feel very proud & very, very excited     
With you every step of the way mate & I'm very excited about next week, never mind you  
Bring on EC      the 2ww & that BFP!

Erica.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cally
   for todays scan, here's to great news 
Grow follies grow                  one for each powder Dr Jill  
Hurry up & get your news posted I'm bursting to tell  

Erica.    

PS.    for being nice to me & in front of everyone  you are never nice to me, think I'll have to frame that post


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Go Cally   
Who said clinics know best  
Here's to the dirty developing dozen              & EC on Tuesday. You must be so  at the result & equally happy at proving the doctor wrong. Poor s*d is never going to hear the last of it is she  
Speak to you later &  you won't be out


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't you just love being right 

That is absolutely fantastic news mate. I've no idea how you did it  but to go from 2 to 12 in 48 hours is incredible 

We shall both be having EC at 11am Tuesday 

Will be thinking of you at 11pm tonight when we both do the nasty trigger shot 

   *GO CALLY GO!!!  *   ​luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Only 2 pints   I now know what a cow feels like with a belly full of milk. Cue Erica and the udder jokes


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

A minimum of 1L per day, usually more 

I'm sure I'll have a fine pair of udders after my trigger shot tonight


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Moo!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Murtle

How are you hun, I'm fine on day 6 of stimming, scan on tuesday, hope the follies have grown by then, the clinic told me that i prob won't know what day definate for EC and ET until prob friday after scan tues this week, it's all starting to seem real now.

crazybabe


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow Cally amazing news, fingers crossed for both of you Tuesday, Erika  

Crazy hope your follies are growing nicely

Cx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Candy


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Well done Cally and Murtle follie  . I think you should both get automatic BFPs for being prepared to drink so much milk - yuck I hate the stuff! Still I suppose just to make everyone else feel better you better go through the EC, ET and 2ww stage first. Good luck to you both for EC tomorrow (and remember to take your knickers off   .

Crazybabe - Good luck for your scan hon  - here's a little follie dance          

Erica - Thanks hon. When is DF back next?

 and   to Kizzy and Cal.

D x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Cal and murtle - Good luck both for the EC tomorrow, hope all goes well for you both.
take care

crazybabe


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Cally and Kizzy, all the best for EC tomorrow!  

Crazybabe, good luck with your scan tomorrow, how are you feeling now?

Erica, can I joint the pregnant at 40 club?  Sounds like  a good idea to me.

Hi to everyone else, hope all our dreams come true soon..

I am feeling pretty chilled out at moment, drank lots of vino at the weekend, well there has to be some compensation for not being pregant!  Looking forward to getting back on the rollercoaster in the New Year.

Cal xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi cal2

I'm feeling fine thank you, hope all goes well with my scan tomorrow, sure it will though   hope i got a few nice follies there.

How are you feeling hun

crazybabe


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Crazy -    for your scan tomorrow. EC won't be too far away, how exciting!
Doods - DF is home in November & I won't have seen him for 8 weeks  Saying that the mood I've been in for the last few weeks it's lucky for him  Wait until I tell you what I've got in store for him on the day he gets back  
Cal - But of course you can join my club  My 40th isn't too far away now so the plan is to be 40, Fat  & Fertilised  in January, bring it on 

Much love to all not mentioned.

Erica.xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

couldnt find any udders  

will this do <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D1%252F1%255F4%255F39v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Will be thinking of you both tomorrow

xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cally & Murtle
Two special ladies    
Wishing you both lots of luck for EC collection tomorrow            not that you will need it   You have both done really well with this cycle of tx & should feel very proud of yourselves. The worst bit is out of the way now, all the injecting & horrible s/e & the exciting part begins  How many eggs, fertilisation rates & of course the extremely enjoyable 2WW  

I'm so excited for you both & banking on a double celebration   no pressure!
Thinking of you both, especially at 11am tomorrow  I hope it all goes well & look forward to receiving very good news from you both.

Take care both, I'm with you every single step of the way.
Lots of love,

Erica.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Looby   
Long time no "see", hope all is well with you & Katie.
Where did you find the photo of Murtle   
Please keep in touch with us.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck ladies +++


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*GOOD LUCK CALLY*   ​
I'm too excited to sleep 

Will be thinking of you and the dirty dozen            

Botty bombs here we come


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

[fly]  GO CALLY  GO CALLY  GO CALLY [/fly]
[fly]  GO CALLY  GO CALLY  GO CALLY [/fly]
[fly]  GO CALLY  GO CALLY  GO CALLY [/fly]
[fly]  GO CALLY  GO CALLY  GO CALLY [/fly]
[fly]  GO CALLY  GO CALLY  GO CALLY [/fly]
[fly]  GO CALLY  GO CALLY  GO CALLY [/fly]
[fly]  GO CALLY  GO CALLY  GO CALLY [/fly]
[fly]  GO CALLY  GO CALLY  GO CALLY [/fly]
[fly]  GO CALLY  GO CALLY  GO CALLY [/fly]
[fly]  GO CALLY  GO CALLY  GO CALLY [/fly]
[fly]  GO CALLY  GO CALLY  GO CALLY [/fly]
[fly]  GO CALLY  GO CALLY  GO CALLY [/fly]


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't forget your orange knickers


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

murtle go to bed you naughty girl and stop clicking on emoticons  your follies need their beauty sleep for their big day tomorrow

and you cally 

if i could i'd wear my orange knickers but unfortunately i cant as Donkey stuck his tail through the a*se of them when i took him to LIVE8 

soooo much love and  coming from this end to you 2 tomorrow... 
 *GO TEAM MURTLECALLY!!!!!* 

kj x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

KJ   

Looking forward to signing up for the PFC  

NIght Night


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

We will make you captain PF'er Murtle, thinking of you Cally & murtle today for Ec and Erica as ever, we need all 3 of you in our club xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cally & Murtle - team  
Just ½ an hour to go girlies   Oooooooh I can't wait can you please hurry up  
Wishing you lots of luck & fat juicy follies, go girlfriends..................
                                                                                                                                                           

Erica.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I get the hint Candy  & thank you


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Murtle and Cally.... 

Hoping all has gone really well and you've both got loads of embie in the making!!!

Got it all crossed for you both lovely ladies 

                           

Looking forward to good news later... and lots of even better news in 2 weeks!! (then some fab news for the 3rd amigo very soon too xx)

Love Starr and Daisy


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*It's with great pleasure that I can post Cally's news  ........................ *

*Quote "Went in for EC at 11.40am & am on my way home. Can't believe I'm not sore just a bit woosy. I got 5 eggs, other follies were empty but I'm happy with the result"*
*And so you should be  * 
[fly] *   Well done Cally on harvesting the Fab 5   

     By tomorrow they will have become the Fab Fertilised 5     

  for that all important phone call   * [/fly]

*Erica*


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cally & Murtle 

Well done both of you on getting through EC. Hope you are feeling ok & not too sore  That's another huge hurdle out of the way, hope you are feeling proud of yourselves because you should be.
Hope you get a decent nights sleep tonight although that can be difficult because you worry about the all important  but please try not to worry too much, we are all here supporting you every step of the way & willing on the double  celebration in 2 weeks time  
Thinking of you both so very much & wishing you all the   in the world for tomorrows news & ET on Thursday...........................

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Lots of love & fertilisation vibes   

Erica.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Cally and Murtle

Glad your EC went well, how many eggs did you both have, my scan went fine, i got a few follies each side not sure hw many till i read my notes when i get home from work, think the biggest was 12mm so they have increased my dosage of puregon from 150 to 250 and that will give them a bit of  OMPH GROW FOLLIES GROW - Not too big though, got another scan on Friday then prob EC on Wednesday.

Good luck both with your phone calls tomorrow, i'm sure that you will both have wonderful news     

            
Speak to you later

crazybabe


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Fabulous news Cally! Well done you!!

Murtle - hope all is well with you too!

Sending lots of        your way, for more good news tomorrow!

And on this good note, let's find us a lovely new home for more wonderful news  

This way------------>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118668.0


----------

